# Release Candidate Issues HR20: 0x115



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 01/08/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x115

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75653

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*Forced Update Only; During "Elvis" window.. 01/08/2007 and 01/09/2007
During "Santa" window*; This version has not been pushed to customer, and should be consdiered a Release Candidate, not a national release

*Tracking Threads* We will continue with the tracking threads for problems with this release: See Post #2

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History:*
Version 0x10b (01/08/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x108 (12/12/2006): *Discussion Thread #1 Discussion Thread #2 * _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0x104 (12/06/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Earl,
I just downloaded 115. Still no OTA for channel 2-1 WBBM in Chicago.

I'm about 7 miles from Hancock and the Sears Tower...direct line of sight to both.
I actually have two H20's and an HR10-250. The HR10-250 does get WBBM over the air but neither H20 will tune it. Superbowl is on CBS........not much time.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Still having the searching for sat 771 error. It is on sat 101 transponder 27 only. I get a big fat 0 on it, on sat 2 and sat 1 is working ok. I have ran a new line, changed inputs, took of B band converters and it still has problems. I down loaded 115 hoping this was a software glitch but maybe not.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Downloaded 0x115 at 8:46 PM PT, audio glitch at 8:51 PM PT.

Audio did the "eh-eh-eh-eh-eh" stutter thing for 1-2 seconds (my wife calls it the Woody Woodpecker sound). Occurred on ABC local HD via sat (I don't actually watch Wife Swap, just happened to be the channel it was on when I did the update).


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I lost 43-1 OTA in Atlanta and now have 69-1 again, which is incorrect. Getting 771.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dervari said:


> I lost 43-1 OTA in Atlanta and now have 69-1 again, which is incorrect. Getting 771.


Re-Run your ATSC setup wizard


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

stuart628 said:


> got it and still no 3-1, 3-2 out of cleveland, its almost like the Hr20 dosent like the channel and try to find it at all.


Your lucky. Im not getting ANY OTAs here in Cleveland. I have EPG info but Im getting 771 messages with no signal strength all around. This is after re running the OTA wizard.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Lost WPIX 11-1 again after the update, redid OTA setup and now it's back again. However I did notice a problem that was in 0x10B for me after the guide data for WPIX was fixed:

Sometimes when tuning to WPIX 11-1 it will not lock onto the OTA signal very well (signal level of 30) or 1 OTA tuner will lock onto it fine and the other OTA tuner gets 0 signal. Changing OTA channels will usually make it come back ok with a strong signal. When the HR20 locks onto it well I get a signal of 85+ on both OTA tuners. My ATSC tuner in my HDTV never has any issues with pulling this channel in. All other OTA channels behave flawlessly.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Noticed when checking the network features that the Music option, the "Folder" Icon is missing...

The HR20 with 0115 did connect to the network faster and menu's seem more responsive.....


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Testing recordings after 0x115, I tried watching DH from last night. I hit play, got a gray screen and FF wouldn't work. I hit Stop, picture came back, hit play and it played OK. Got an audio stutter glitch a few minutes in.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I locked up my newly replaced HR20, which had not incurred any errors since it had been replaced.

I was watching a recording of Countdown on MSNBC. I sped through parts and watched parts. I got to the end and allowed it to be deleted. The machine then locked. While this was happening I was in the process of recording a show, which may have been the rebroadcast of the same Countdown show (4 hours later). Anyway, it is rebooting as I type this.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's leave this thread for issues only... and the "Elvis" thread for general "discussion"


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Downloaded the x115 software around 11PM, Am having many new problems with networking not connecting and having to reboot and start over. Finally got connected; both PC's "sse" the HR20 but no music & pics menu.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I managed to crash 0x115 within one minute of using it. I was a few minutes back in the live buffer on an MPEG4 channel, playing around with the trick play stuff. I went to do some slips, which I had done before, and the unit locked up. I had a black screen with the bar on the bottom showing four slips were queued up. After about 10 seconds, the unit rebooted itself.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

FYI KTVU 2-1 in SF Bay area OTA reception looks to be fixed in 0x115


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I managed to crash 0x115 within one minute of using it. I was a few minutes back in the live buffer on an MPEG4 channel, playing around with the trick play stuff. I went to do some slips, which I had done before, and the unit locked up. I had a black screen with the bar on the bottom showing four slips were queued up. After about 10 seconds, the unit rebooted itself.


I had that happen on a few of the prior release, I wonder if the code is more fragile after a fresh boot while it may be re processing the todo lists and new guide data.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Still no 5-2 for the West Palm Beach / Ft. Pierce area.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

TomF said:


> Downloaded 0x115 at 8:46 PM PT, audio glitch at 8:51 PM PT.
> 
> Audio did the "eh-eh-eh-eh-eh" stutter thing for 1-2 seconds (my wife calls it the Woody Woodpecker sound). Occurred on ABC local HD via sat (I don't actually watch Wife Swap, just happened to be the channel it was on when I did the update).


I have heard this in NY and it was from my local ABC OTA (MPEG2) it may not be HR20 related.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm watching an MPEG-4 recording from Ox108 and the trick play appears to be improved. I seem to be seeing more frames...

Anyone else able see mproved SLIP and Skip Back performance?


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Down loaded ox115 with no problem. All recording are still there an watchable. Some of the OTA channels definitely seem a bit more stable. What tweaking was done to the tuners? Did notice something in some of the posts. Here in New York I still get locals on MPEG2 with the 3LNB dish (no MPEG4 yet), and just wondered how many of the HR20 problems are with people that have some type of Mpeg4 reception.
Earl... thanks don't know what we do without you!!


----------



## RickD2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

Downloaded with no problem, no problems on reboot, cleared out and readded ATSC channels with no problem, SLIP and Skip Back do seem faster to me and all my recording are there and working fine. Network connectivity is fine and no DD audio drop outs or "woodpeckers" as I saw one person describe them. I had the woodpecker occasionally on DISCOVER-HD but havent watched it yet to see if it went away.. so far so good...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please...
if we can keep this thread about the issues with the release, the other "posts" can go into the discussion thread.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not certain this is a bug with 0x115 or not. My wife said she got the same message with this particular recording on 0x10b. We recorded "I Shouldn't Be Alive" 1/7 at 12pm, and when we go to play it, we get the message "Searching for authorized content..." and other than that just a black screen. 

If I immediately hit pause, the time indicator moves by itself about 3 minutes per second or so (roughly the same speed as a 4x FFWD).

Once it gets to 1:00, it goes PAST 1:00 and continues until about 1:17 then the "Searching for authorized content..." poppup shows again. If I hit pause, it starts again, but at random starting points (e.g. 0:14).

Weird one...it's unwatchable completely, but again this was recorded on 0x10b and exhibited the same behavior on 0x10b. So it's probably a hosed recording that 0x115 wouldn't magically be able to play...but still, something of note.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Pinkie STILL LIVES!!


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Downloaded 115 earlier and already had a black screen and had to reset again. I didn't have a single black screen with the last update. I hope this is just a one time thing.


----------



## davidst98 (Jan 9, 2007)

Download of 0x115 went fine.
Since then the 1) system has rebooted on its own, 2) it froze once,
and various other and sundry nit problems. 
The HR20 is so obviously far from 'ready for prime time,' that there is 
no real need, by me, to second others' frustrations.
I'll be patient until I can't anymore.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This was posted before update, but still here with update.
With native on & 480, 720 & 1080 resolutions set:
changing to SD give correct light on from panel & in setup info&test.
Changing to HD front panels shows wrong resolution, info&test same. Output to TV correct. Changing channel [from 1080 with 720 light on] to 720 [changes to 1080 light on]. TV does get correct resolution. If I change to a second channel with the same resolution, the front panel light will change to the correct one.
SD seems to always be correct. HD needs two channels in a row [with same resolution] to show correctly [front panel]. If you tune from SD [always correct] to HD [with wrong light on] & then to the other HD resolution, you can toggle between the two HD channels and the front panel lights will change [always to the wrong resolution]. TV constantly receives correct resolution. Lights & setup info&test display incorrectly.
This happens only with MPEG-4
Minor, but weird.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl,

I told you about this last night. The OTA tuner sensitivity seems to be *worse *in this software release. I am getting eight less channels with this release than I did with the previous release. My Mits TV gets ALL of the OTA channels available in the Tampa and Fort Myers area. My HR20 now gets about half of those channels. This is the case even by resetting my OTA setup and re running the setup.

Please DTV get this right. There is no reason a two year old HR10 should be getting better ATSC reception then the HR20 which is supposed to have the latest and greatest next generation tuners. This box is usless unless it can pull in those digital channels that DTV does not offer via sat. :nono:


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

Downloaded and installed 115 without any problems last night but did not do an additional reset afterwards. This morning I was watching live local HD (Mpeg4) NBC station and after rewind, play for a few minutes, and then fast forward to get back to real time I got a black screen and then the unit rebooted. After reboot the unit behaved like the last release. During fast rewind the video freezes and you have no way of knowing where you are in the buffer until you hit the play button which returns control to he HR20.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Menus are definitely a lot faster.

Trick play (FF/RW/Slip)is faster, easier to watch and more accurate.

No new problems introduced (so far) on a box that has been working VERY well for about 15 weeks.

Still missing 3 channels (minor) ATSC:

13-2 WHO-DT Weather Radar
23-1 CW Network
56-1 Minor Network

Did a complete re-initialization of the ATSC setup. (before noting the still missing channels)


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ugggh, really no to some worsening of my OTA situation here in Chicago. That was my main concern coming in, so that is what I checked the most. Don't get 2-1 here at all, and 32-1 is very touch and go despite solid reception on my TV's OTA tuner. Guide much faster, and thanks again Earl for the heads up on this update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I managed to crash 0x115 within one minute of using it. I was a few minutes back in the live buffer on an MPEG4 channel, playing around with the trick play stuff. I went to do some slips, which I had done before, and the unit locked up. I had a black screen with the bar on the bottom showing four slips were queued up. After about 10 seconds, the unit rebooted itself.


Were you able to repeat it this morning? (After the restart, and possible the system was doing some other background processes)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davidst98 said:


> Download of 0x115 went fine.
> Since then the 1) system has rebooted on its own, 2) it froze once,
> and various other and sundry nit problems.
> The HR20 is so obviously far from 'ready for prime time,' that there is
> ...


1) What where you doing in the system when it spontaneously rebooted
2) What where you doing in the system when it "froze", and what made you think it was frozen.
3) What are the "sundry" of nit problems.

That is the purpose of this... to list the problems, with their details.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Strejcek said:


> Earl,
> 
> I told you about this last night. The OTA tuner sensitivity seems to be *worse *in this software release. I am getting eight less channels with this release than I did with the previous release. My Mits TV gets ALL of the OTA channels available in the Tampa and Fort Myers area. My HR20 now gets about half of those channels. This is the case even by resetting my OTA setup and re running the setup.
> 
> Please DTV get this right. There is no reason a two year old HR10 should be getting better ATSC reception then the HR20 which is supposed to have the latest and greatest next generation tuners. This box is usless unless it can pull in those digital channels that DTV does not offer via sat. :nono:


Define "not getting"..

-) Are they not showing up in the list of Edit Channels in the ATSC Setup?
-) No guide information
-) 771 Errors? (and other error)
-) Can tune the channel, but no picture

What Zip code are you using for your primary and secondary settings


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

After downloading 115 I lost 2 ota stations last night. these are two stations not part of my primary or secondary markets, but they come in very well. After running antenna setup again the channels appear in my edit list, but don't show up in my favorite list. any ideas on how to fix this??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ktabel01 said:


> Ugggh, really no to some worsening of my OTA situation here in Chicago. That was my main concern coming in, so that is what I checked the most. Don't get 2-1 here at all, and 32-1 is very touch and go despite solid reception on my TV's OTA tuner. Guide much faster, and thanks again Earl for the heads up on this update.


Where are you in Chicago... as I am 35 miles away from the towers, and can get WFLD-DT, perfectly... with an attic mounted antenna.

WBBM-DT (Channel 2), that is different... and what for a thread about that tomorrow (to do some specific data collecting)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Were you able to repeat it this morning? (After the restart, and possible the system was doing some other background processes)


No, I wasn't even able to repeat it immediately after it restarted.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spongeweed said:


> After downloading 115 I lost 2 ota stations last night. these are two stations not part of my primary or secondary markets, but they come in very well. After running antenna setup again the channels appear in my edit list, but don't show up in my favorite list. any ideas on how to fix this??


I they are not in your pre-defined favorite list?
Or not in the list of channels you can add to your favorites?

They don't automatically go into your favorites, you have to re-edit your favorite list, to add them in.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

1)while watching today show from "behind" (it is season passed) i ff x4 to go from 720am - 730am (real time was about 8am) hit replay to stop and it froze...by ffx2 i got recording to start again at 738am.
2)rewind x1 the frame freezes but it actual does rewind... you guess where you are and hit stop accordingly,,,this bug is unchanged from 10b...(is this a known issue or soley mine?)

otherwise guide faster, replay and 30sec slp smoother.

thanks

jheda

hr20 115
sonykds60a2000
yamaha 750 by component
sony upconverting dvd by hdmi


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I they are not in your pre-defined favorite list?
> Or not in the list of channels you can add to your favorites?
> 
> They don't automatically go into your favorites, you have to re-edit your favorite list, to add them in.


Thanks for the quick reply. they do appear in the antenna menu (the edit channels list) but they are not in the list I can add to my favorites, Is there a way to force them out of the antenna edit channel list?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

After playing around with the trick play (with recorded material from 10b and live TV last night); I found:

Rewind still freezes a couple of seconds before moving back.
FF works just fine.
Slip works fine.
6s rewind works fine.

No freeze-ups, no spontaneous boots. 

Hopefully, this will be better than 10b.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Install went well last night. I am still keeping the ethernet unplugged and not activating networking. I did active OTA last night and so far so good. I believe my 10b instability was either related to OTA or networking. Since OTA is more important, I am isolating that and giving it a whirl. With 10b, I was faced with morning lockups, daily reboots, and delete programming lockups. So far so good.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Earl,
> 
> I told you about this last night. The OTA tuner sensitivity seems to be *worse *in this software release. I am getting eight less channels with this release than I did with the previous release. My Mits TV gets ALL of the OTA channels available in the Tampa and Fort Myers area. My HR20 now gets about half of those channels. This is the case even by resetting my OTA setup and re running the setup.
> 
> Please DTV get this right. There is no reason a two year old HR10 should be getting better ATSC reception then the HR20 which is supposed to have the latest and greatest next generation tuners. This box is usless unless it can pull in those digital channels that DTV does not offer via sat. :nono:


I've noticed that OTA reception is not as good as Dish's 942 HD DVR or D*'s H20. The HR20 appears better then the HR10 in my market but not by what I thought it would be. Good, but doesnt really grab further channels or markets then I hoped.


----------



## avatar230 (Oct 18, 2006)

In this bug, a program does not start playback from its true beginning, but rather a minute or so into the show even though the recording includes the entire show and can be rewound to get to the beginning. I always get this bug on sequential recordings on the same channel and can confirm via last night's TONIGHT SHOW and LATE NIGHT recordings off of MPEG-4 KNBC in Los Angeles, the Conan recording starts playback during his monologue even though I'm able to rewind to before the main titles begin.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a strange occurrence with the Music & Photos feature. After upgrading to 0x115, TwonkyMedia Server v. 4.1, duplicated, within it's database every file I had, resulting in duplicated serving of every file.

I assume the HR20 upgrade is related.

I deleted the contents of the Twonky DB folder, uninstalled it, and installed v. 4.2 b3. The database is normal again. No more duplicates. 

The Music & Photos feature seems to be running ok too.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

avatar230 said:


> In this bug, a program does not start playback from its true beginning, but rather a minute or so into the show even though the recording includes the entire show and can be rewound to get to the beginning. I always get this bug on sequential recordings on the same channel and can confirm via last night's TONIGHT SHOW and LATE NIGHT recordings off of MPEG-4 KNBC in Los Angeles, the Conan recording starts playback during his monologue even though I'm able to rewind to before the main titles begin.


thats almost always the case for me on mpeg4 recordings, ive been so relieved that it recrded i never reported it


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I had a strange occurrence with the Music & Photos feature. After upgrading to 0x115, TwonkyMedia Server v. 4.1, duplicated, within it's database every file I had, resulting in duplicated serving of every file.
> 
> I assume the HR20 upgrade is related.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it is the server or the HR20. But my WMP11 server continues to shut down and restart about every 5-10 minutes. I get a nag box about the same interval of time stating that my server has logged off.

Not sure if this is a 115 bug or just connectivity issues. Anyone can relate or advise?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

avatar230 said:


> In this bug, a program does not start playback from its true beginning, but rather a minute or so into the show even though the recording includes the entire show and can be rewound to get to the beginning. I always get this bug on sequential recordings on the same channel and can confirm via last night's TONIGHT SHOW and LATE NIGHT recordings off of MPEG-4 KNBC in Los Angeles, the Conan recording starts playback during his monologue even though I'm able to rewind to before the main titles begin.


I've experienced this bug on both ends of a recording...many times. I would love to see this bug extinquished.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Not sure if it is the server or the HR20. But my WMP11 server continues to shut down and restart about every 5-10 minutes. I get a nag box about the same interval of time stating that my server has logged off.
> 
> Not sure if this is a 115 bug or just connectivity issues. Anyone can relate or advise?


Your sig says you're running TwonkyMedia. Are you running both simultaneously? It also says you're running 0xfa on the HR20. so maybe you just didn't update it in a while. (your sig)

TwonkyMedia server does not log me off; only briefly if I run the mp3s without an accompanying slide show for a while.. and I haven't played it that long with this release yet.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

avatar230 said:


> In this bug, a program does not start playback from its true beginning, but rather a minute or so into the show


I found that also. I thought it was the wife checking to see if things were recording and playing back the first minute or so, but she hasn't done that for a while.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

i think i found a problem with 115. never happened till now. my onkyo reciever wont switch to dolby digital right now i have on hbohd and no DD coming out to the reciever. my reciever makes a noise when switching and i noticed that it is not doing it anymore. i checked the settings and DD is still on.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

For those who have the reduced sensitivity with OTA: Since you are reporting reduced sensitivity and some are reporting improved sensitivity with 115, is there any chance they have sacrificed selectivity for sensitivity. In other words, do you need to slightl adjust your antenna in order to regain the channels you've lost. 

This is highly antenna dependent older and more directional antennas are likely to be susceptible to this, new "wide range" antennas less so. If you lost several channels and they are coming from the same general direction, this is well worth checking. 

I can't check this myself yet -- I got word yesterday that my new antenna will finally be delivered today. Otherwise no problems observed after several hours with 115 with an HR20 that worked well under 10B.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Your sig says you're running TwonkyMedia. Are you running both simultaneously? It also says you're running 0xfa on the HR20. so maybe you just didn't update it in a while. (your sig)
> 
> TwonkyMedia server does not log me off; only briefly if I run the mp3s without an accompanying slide show for a while.. and I haven't played it that long with this release yet.


Sorry need to update this. Got a new PC running XP Media Center with WMP11. Also trying to get TVersity running as there have been positive results so far.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

For those who are having problems with 115 (or any release), please consider whether you have and ethernet connected and/or are networking. I realize you want these features, but reading the many posts since 10B, it appears that many problems are more likely with e-net or networking activated (so, yes, you may need to remove via menu). 

This is just a standard debug activity. Reduce your variables as much as possible (for example, if I were having problems, I would remove HDMI and re-verify the problem using component). Establish a baseline.

Why would e-net interfere? Who knows? But it's clear from the posts that problems disappear when some features are removed. Even if you can't "live" without e-net, you can provide valuable info if you report that you have the problems both with and without, and even more so it the problem vanishes or becomes very infrequent.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where are you in Chicago... as I am 35 miles away from the towers, and can get WFLD-DT, perfectly... with an attic mounted antenna.
> 
> WBBM-DT (Channel 2), that is different... and what for a thread about that tomorrow (to do some specific data collecting)


Earl I'm holding off on new update untill wbbm 2-1 is working,what do you mean about new thread and data collecting? I,m 20 miles west of chicago with antenna on roof , every other OTA comes in great.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mridan said:


> Earl I'm holding off on new update untill wbbm 2-1 is working,what do you mean about new thread and data collecting? I,m 20 miles west of chicago with antenna on roof , every other OTA comes in great.


The new update, isn't going to change the status of WBBM-DT

As for a new thread... I am going to data collect, who has it... who doesn't.. and where they are located in reference to the broadcast tower.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have never had a problem till now Earl. Mine auto switches too and stuff that i recordedm a couple days ago like MR and MRS Smith from HBOHD it switches to DD on the onkyo reciever but not live TV.


----------



## davidst98 (Jan 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) What where you doing in the system when it spontaneously rebooted
> 2) What where you doing in the system when it "froze", and what made you think it was frozen.
> 3) What are the "sundry" nit problems.
> 
> That is the purpose of this... to list the problems, with their details.


1) After downloading the new update, I had been watching TV normally.
Then out of nowhere, it rebooted itself. Specifically, I was probably
rewinding or fast forwarding at the time, but I don't remember.
2) What made me think it was frozen? Well, when it won't take any input
at all and the only course is to pull the plug and reboot. This is very
common problem with my unit. In fact, I woke up Monday morning, turned
it on, and it was frozen. It usually freezes with what I call the "white screen
of death." But, it's not always white.
3) The sundry nit problems are the all the problems that I've had with this
unit since I got it. They are still there after this update release or seem to
be. This release, god forbid, hasn't added to the list, so it really is not
value add for me to list them all here. I gather that you want to know what
is different with this release and I don't notice any corrective benefit as of
yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davidst98 said:


> 3) The sundry nit problems are the all the problems that I've had with this
> unit since I got it. They are still there after this update release or seem to
> be. This release, god forbid, hasn't added to the list, so it really is not
> value add for me to list them all here. I gather that you want to know what
> ...


Actually... yes... still need to know what is still going on with the software.
And it could lead to a diagnosis on why you are having other issues.

You could be having a physical hard drive issue, or may simply need to reformat the system... don't know... more detail the better.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

ONly cetain channels switch to DD channel 2 cbs mpeg4 comes in in DD but hboHD DsHD 4mpeg4 11 mpeg4 dont switch. TNTHD,UHD switches


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've left my HR20 on ESPN-HD for over 10 hours now (overnight). Hope to leave it on longer. So far, BSB has NOT been seen. This is good.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just hit a snag:

During a Trick Play (3xFF in this case), the system froze first, then rebooted.

I'm not the first to see this bug, but I hereby coin it the : Trick Play Freeze Reboot bug (TFR).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brott said:


> Just hit a snag:
> 
> During a Trick Play (3xFF in this case), the system froze first, then rebooted.
> 
> I'm not the first to see this bug, but I hereby coin it the : Trick Play Freeze Reboot bug (TFR).


What was your wife watching? 
Live, Previously recorded under 0x10b? Recorded under 0x115.
MPEG-4, MPEG-2 HD/SD, ect...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What was your wife watching?
> Live, Previously recorded under 0x10b? Recorded under 0x115.
> MPEG-4, MPEG-2 HD/SD, ect...


It was a Live broadcast, about 7 minutes back watching the Today show (HD) on an MPEG-4 station.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Just tried to add a new keyword search autorecord and still can't change the "Start recording" and "Stop Recording" settings and save the autorecord.

To clarify, I can change the options, but when I click the "Record as set" option, nothing happens. I have to change back the values to "On Time" to have it save the autorecord.

Attempts to modify the saved autorecord to add the padding are fruitless.

How hard is it to fix this? :nono2: :nono:


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ox115
All 12 digital channels show up in guide but still can only pull in 4-1, all others give me the 771 searching. My Panasonic Plasma pulls in all 12 channels, HR20 pulls in 1 channel. Guide and Trickplay are working better/faster.I will wait for new thread to submit channel info.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

Whoa! Looks like this release is not quite ready for primetime. I think I'll wait for the official national and not force download.


----------



## davidst98 (Jan 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... yes... still need to know what is still going on with the software.
> And it could lead to a diagnosis on why you are having other issues.
> 
> You could be having a physical hard drive issue, or may simply need to reformat the system... don't know... more detail the better.


If this is the right forum for this and you've specifically asked, OK, I'll go
ahead. I'll try to remain matter of fact, but, realize it's difficult to not
let a small amount of emotion creep in, when the problems have been 
multiple and, among them, some mission critical.
1) The basic function of a DVR is to record and be able to play back.
I would guess that approx. 10% to 25% of my Seasonal Pass recordings
don't record (depending on which week or month we're talking about). 
They either have the infamous "keep or delete" problem
or they just freeze at 0 on playback. This problem seems to have been 
made worse after the Santa update.
I record mostly in HD, but I can't say if this problem is more prevalent
in HD or SD.
The Directv software engineers should focus 100% on this problem.
Afterall, if you've got a DVR and it doesn't record and playback with
reliance, then you don't have a DVR, just a potential boat anchor. 
I could care less at this stage about networking, photos, and all the other 
"nice to haves." Worry about those when 100% reliability is attained
with recording and playback.
2) Sound problems. They come in many varieties:
a) High pitched sounds emitted when both in playback and while just
watching. Sometimes, these may occur in regular intervals and sometimes
it is constant. In both cases, it eventually goes away.
b) Sometimes, the sound disappears for consecutive seconds and reappears
for good. Sometimes it disappears for some seconds, reappears, 
disappears, reappears, etc.
c) Sometimes the audio and video are out of sync.
3) Trick Play is an experiment in terror:
a) It won't rewind sometimes. It will rewind but the picture is stuck, so
one cannot tell how far it has rewound.
b) I will hit rewind and it will immediately jump to 0 and freeze. Sometimes,
I can hit some keys and unfreeze it and sometimes I can't.
c) Rewind and fast forward are not smooth. Jumps, slows, stops, jumps,
stops, slows, etc.
4) Who knows what happens sometimes with the return button - that's the 
button that jumps me back to last watched show. For example, sometimes
I'll hit it and it will direct me to a program I am recording, not the last
channel I was watching. Also sometimes it will do that and it will freeze.
5) I have mentioned the freeze problem. And, it freezes so frequently that
I should be able to make ice cream with it. Sometimes, when it does so,
I can jockey it to make it unfreeze, ie. sometimes, turning off the television
and turning it back on will unfreeze it. Maybe half the time it freezes, I have
to find the damn plug on the surge suppressor, pull it, wait a few seconds,
plug it back in so it will reboot.
6) There's 10s of other problems (I'd have to keep a daily log, which I'm
considering), but the above 5 are paramount.
Earl, I'm not specifically *****ing to you about the HR20s performance.
I don't see how you're going to help me with these, which is not meant
as a knock on you. But, you asked what problems I'm experiencing, so I'm 
answering.

BTW, I'm not familiar with a lot of the buzzwords used on this forum. But,
I'm an old hand at the computer game (I worked for a major computer 
manufacturer for years and often with software engineers). In passing, this
is the worst rollout of a product that I've ever seen. There is no other even
close (and I go back to the original IBM PC and the Osbourne). Even the problems with Windows 95 and 98, although horrendous, don't rise to this dreadful level.
I don't call CSRs at Directv and *****, because that's really not a productive
approach. I'm sure that Directv knows of these problems. One has now to either
be patient and wait and they will, for sure, eventually be fixed...or go cable.
Personally, I'm considering moving to AT&T TV when it is available in my area,
since I have AT&T broadband. I'd move to Comcast cable, just to get the
TIVO Series 3, but I have a long standing adversity to Comcast's way of
doing business. Until the intro of the HR20, I have been a big fan of Directv.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you davidst98 for the details.

But have you confirmed that all of those still exist with the 0x115 release ?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

brott said:


> Just hit a snag:
> 
> During a Trick Play (3xFF in this case), the system froze first, then rebooted.
> 
> I'm not the first to see this bug, but I hereby coin it the : Trick Play Freeze Reboot bug (TFR).


i would categorize the bug i reported earlier in this thread as the same (4xff stoped with replay froze at 730am today show)


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you davidst98 for the details.
> 
> But have you confirmed that all of those still exist with the 0x115 release ?


I have to say earl, davidst98 has pretty much described the state of my hr20. Now, with 115 i havent played much, except as reported the freeze during the today show and the rewind freeze although its rewinded did occur this am in 115 on a 115 recording of the today show.......ill have a better idea tonight...but it was just funny reading his post it sounded like he came over and watched my media center..........

and you my friend is the reason i am calmer about it then his post indicates he is...


----------



## dhurt (Mar 10, 2006)

Earl,

Thanks for the update. Channel 18 KVPTDT now works in the Central Valley of California. My only other issue is the Caller ID function. Has not worked at all. I did notice one call that rang for four rings caused the badge "contact your phone service to subscribe to caller ID. The caller ID worked on my previous Dish Network receiver so I know it should work with the HR20.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks Earl, your the man!!!!!!! My caller ID still doesn’t work.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

No one else have a problem with no Dolby Digital on certain channels? some of mine do some of them dont.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

My caller ID works sometimes and then sometimes it stops working on its own.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

elas123 said:


> ONly cetain channels switch to DD channel 2 cbs mpeg4 comes in in DD but hboHD DsHD 4mpeg4 11 mpeg4 dont switch. TNTHD,UHD switches


Are you sure the shows are being broadcast in DD at the time you're checking? I believe that even an HD show may not be broadcasting in DD.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

HBOHD is not in dolby digital? i dont think so
or discovery hd


----------



## cbaker (Dec 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The new update, isn't going to change the status of WBBM-DT
> 
> As for a new thread... I am going to data collect, who has it... who doesn't.. and where they are located in reference to the broadcast tower.


All the HD channels in the Chicago market are UHF except for WBBM-DT (2.1) which is VHF I believe. Actually, it is very rare for a VHF digital broadcast in the US at this point. I believe only 1-2 dozen or so total compared to hundreds of UHF. Are you sure the WBBM-DT issue is not related to the VHF format / antenna / reception issues and not the actual tuner?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cbaker said:


> All the HD channels in the Chicago market are UHF except for WBBM-DT (2.1) which is VHF I believe. Actually, it is very rare for a VHF digital broadcast in the US at this point. I believe only 1-2 dozen or so total compared to hundreds of UHF. Are you sure the WBBM-DT issue is not related to the VHF format / antenna / reception issues and not the actual tuner?


I am not sure of anything regarding WBBM-DT, as I haven't heard either way. Other then they are still looking at it. IIRC, there are people that have reported reception of VHF based channels..

And yes... WBBM-DT is VHF-3, but again... discussion for another thread another day... as this is not specifically about the 0x115 release, other then it still doesn't work..


----------



## davidst98 (Jan 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thank you davidst98 for the details.
> 
> But have you confirmed that all of those still exist with the 0x115 release ?


All of the 5 major problems that I mentioned still occurred after the 115
release, EXCEPT the all important #1. There were only a few season pass 
programs that were scheduled to record, so I just don't have the volume to really
know yet. The program that I had scheduled to record in the wee hours
this morning, did, in fact, record. If the 115 release made recording and
playback reliable, then it's manna. I will know more after observing this
week and I will let you know of the results. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
Thanks for your time.

David


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Closed Captioning*
Please verify for yourself that Closed Captioning seems to work now on HD & SD, OTA and Sat. The strange extended characters like "£ % & µ" are gone! The words are not cut in half. Placement top and bottom no longer seems random. Anyone else see this? Have they actually solved the CC problems?

*Guide*
The Guide page up and down speed is better again. 0x104 was better and 0x115 is better still. My Playlist is still at the old animaiton speed. Until they take off the animations, the Guide will still be unbearably slow. Just imagine when we have a thousand channels to look through.

*Trick Play*
Advance (Slip) seems to be smoother as does Replay. Replay seems to be doing much better when coming out of Slip to put you where you wanted to be. Replay also seems to be more accurate when coming out of FFW.

*OTA*
I am 57 miles out of Chicago literally in the woods. I was watching 7-1 OTA just before the update. It was sometimes pixilating. I checked signal strength and it was 48%. After the update about 15 minutes later, 7-1 was back and not pixilating. The signal strength was now 68%. Most of the channels showed a similar jump. 5-1, 5-2, 9-1, 9-2, 11-1, 11-2, 11-3, 32-1 now are at 100%. This morning they are still high. Did this release cure a problem with the OTA tuners or was this just an atmospheric change?

*Network*
In the last update, I forgot to unplug the Ethernet and it locked up. Finally reset again with Ethernet unplugged and it rebooted fine. Guess what? I forgot to unplug the Ethernet again this time but it did not hang up. The reboot went exactly as planned. WPM11 still working great.

Caller ID still works great even with DSL splitter. I have never had a BSOD Bug.

*Bugs That Remain*
*KD Bug (Keep/Delete/Negative Time)*
To replicate KD Bug: highlight an item to delete My Playlist & and press PLAY. Press & hold FFW (>>) to go to the end of the program. Press Advance (Skip) twice. You should get the Keep/Delete pop-up. Click Delete. In My Playlist the show you just deleted is still listed! Highlight it and press PLAY. Now the show will have problems: The time in the time bar may be a negative number. You may have no audio. It may instantly pop-up the Keep/Delete. KD Bug still there.

*Wrong Info Bug*
I checked the To Do List in both the HR20 and Sony T65. The Sony Series Passes are set to mirror the HR20 Series Links. As always the Sony is going to record shows the HR20 would have missed because of the Wrong Info Bug still being present.

*CIB Bug *
The Channels I get Bug is still there. It cannot "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33

GUIDE button still does not "displays the Guide" first and Channel Categories second per p. iv. & 4

Still cannot Autorecord after a Search by Title as described in the manual on pp. 20 & 31

Keyword Search will still not let you search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2 Can't Keyword search for "CSI: NY" or "Bears @ Seahawks".

The "Videos" menu option under Music & Photos is not functional.

The "Sound Effects" tab still does not work (see the photo on p. 29 of the manual).

The GUI still has the same consistency problems. In some cases the cursors wrap to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a menu pane. Sometimes they don't. Sometimes the Left arrow is like the Back button in menus and sometimes it is not.

All in all, this has been a great update for me. The CC fixes are so good that this may warrent removing that from the Wishlist. We would need a poll to see. My good HR20 just got quite a bit better.

Take Care

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *Bugs That Remain*
> *KD Bug (Keep/Delete/Negative Time)*
> To replicate KD Bug: highlight an item to delete My Playlist & and press PLAY. Press & hold FFW (>>) to go to the end of the program. Press Advance (Skip) twice. You should get the Keep/Delete pop-up. Click Delete. In My Playlist the show you just deleted is still listed! Highlight it and press PLAY. Now the show will have problems: The time in the time bar may be a negative number. You may have no audio. It may instantly pop-up the Keep/Delete. KD Bug still there.


How long do you wait, to see if the MyPlaylist refreshes.
Sometimes it can take a few seconds for the background event to delete the program from the list of available shows.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> *Wrong Info Bug*
> I checked the To Do List in both the HR20 and Sony T65. The Sony Series Passes are set to mirror the HR20 Series Links. As always the Sony is going to record shows the HR20 would have missed because of the Wrong Info Bug still being present.


?: Show Name / Settings (First Run/Repeat/Both) / Channel
Are these multiple episodes?, ect.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> *CIB Bug *
> The Channels I get Bug is still there. It cannot "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33


There where no changes to the Channels I recieve, and how it reflects what is show in the guide or the Searches.

There where no changes to how the Favorites, reflects what is shown in the guide or the Searches.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> GUIDE button still does not "displays the Guide" first and Channel Categories second per p. iv. & 4
> 
> Still cannot Autorecord after a Search by Title as described in the manual on pp. 20 & 31
> 
> ...


All of those are feature changes, not a new bug to 0x115
So until you see them listed in the release notes as being changed..... They should function the same way they did in the previous release.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How long do you wait, to see if the MyPlaylist refreshes.
> Sometimes it can take a few seconds for the background event to delete the program from the list of available shows.


I noticed that in last release. If you wait a few seconds, it will disappear. I thought it was a bug at first until I waited and it will disappear.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Watching recorded show of Northern Exposure. The Screen Saver (D* logo) keeps appearing after 5 min or so of no remote activity. Hit a button and screen Saver dissappears but shouldnt during the watching of a show!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll be interested to see if the OTA signal strength really did change for you, or it is/was just a coincidence (better conditions).

I check mine very carefully (nearly every day), and post 0x115 there was no change in signal strength on any channels. My worst is in the high 50's (and works fine), two are in the low 80's and two are at or near 100. I lose signal if it drops below 30%.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brewer4 said:


> Watching recorded show of Northern Exposure. The Screen Saver (D* logo) keeps appearing after 5 min or so of no remote activity. Hit a button and screen Saver dissappears but shouldnt during the watching of a show!!


Where you doing anything recently in the system, that may have caused a dialog box to appear on your system.... So that it is "possible" that the HR20 thinks it is still there.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How long do you wait, to see if the MyPlaylist refreshes.
> Sometimes it can take a few seconds for the background event to delete the program from the list of available shows.


I just tested this, and he correct, the simulated unwatchable bug is still in the HR20, there are times when the list is updated correctly and there are times when it is not. I just deleted a program at the end of it and it was still on the list until you leave the list and come back. Leaving the playlist and coming back in will cause the list to update correctly. The funny thing is with 0x115 when you select the deleted program to play again the description even shows that the program was deleted by the uses, and then it still allows you to try to play it. I'll post pictures in 5 min.

Selected program in the playlist









Program selected for Playing









Deleate the program









Return to the play list and the show is still there, even after a lot of time passes.
Note the bottom of the description; This episode was deleted by the viewer (1001) Well if I deleted it, why are you still putting it on my play list and letting me try to play it. Since you know it is deleted how about just removing it from the playlist?









Here is the "False" unwatchabel bug when you try to play the null program


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Still cannot Autorecord after a Search by Title as described in the manual on pp. 20 & 31


I didn't get the update last night, but I thought the release notes stated that Autorecord on a Title search was finally enabled in this release? In fact, that was what I considered to be the best part of this release when I read the notes. Are the release notes incorrect or at least misleading in their wording, or did I completely misinterpret: "Recording reliability: auto record keyword, title, series-link, and manual recordings should all work as expected"?


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where you doing anything recently in the system, that may have caused a dialog box to appear on your system.... So that it is "possible" that the HR20 thinks it is still there.


Nope. Wasnt doing anything except select the program from MyPlaylist and starting watching. Got to end of recording and deleted it and it locked up. Looks like I am shutting off OTA again. Doesnt look related but this kind of instability I've had when I activate the OTA markets. Unit was near flawless until OTA released.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

eengert said:


> I didn't get the update last night, but I thought the release notes stated that Autorecord on a Title search was finally enabled in this release? In fact, that was what I considered to be the best part of this release when I read the notes. Are the release notes incorrect or at least misleading in their wording, or did I completely misinterpret: "Recording reliability: auto record keyword, title, series-link, and manual recordings should all work as expected"?


Misinterpret; The "scheduler" has been improved to more reliabliy scheduled the recordings based on those types of setups.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

brewer4 said:


> Watching recorded show of Northern Exposure. The Screen Saver (D* logo) keeps appearing after 5 min or so of no remote activity. Hit a button and screen Saver dissappears but shouldnt during the watching of a show!!


This happens if your live channel is on an XM station. The HR20 brings up the screensaver even though you are watching something else. Solution: Change channels away from XM BEFORE watching a recorded program. (Note: This does not occur for everyone. I had it until 10b, then it went away.)


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Misinterpret; The "scheduler" has been improved to more reliabliy scheduled the recordings based on those types of setups.


I know that keyword autorecord is useless without CIR active, but in this release, did they mean better results in searches? For example, since 104, if I search keywork Islanders - Sports - Hockey, I only get results from channels I DO NOT receive. It never returns results in the 700's where NHL Center Ice lives. I always have to skip through the regular guide, find the games, and press one touch record. Does this mean that 115 brings back the search ability from 104? (I have a pretty happy HR20 on 10b, so I won't be updating until D* forces it.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I was able to sort of duplicate the TFR (TrickPlay Freeze Reboot) bug. The good news there was no reboot, but there definitely was a freeze.

The system was on an MPEG-4 station (with pillar box, so it was up converted from SD to be HD MPEG4 before I received it). I simply tried to test the Trick Play feature by doing a 4xREW to the beginning of the 90-minute buffer and then 4xFF to the END of the 90-minute buffer (Live TV).

During the 4xREW, there was a point in which the picture froze (about 30 minutes back). The time bar continued to rewind as expected until then end with the one frozen image. I thought that the system locked up here, but after a few seconds stuck at the beginning of the buffer, things started back up as expected.

During the 4xFF, the system appeared to be working right, but just before it reached the end (coming out of 4xFF to Live TV), the image froze. I thought, "great, another reboot." But, no, the image just froze on the screen. I could do all of the Trick Plays and the time bar showed exactly what was happening. However, the image on the screen remained the same.

The way I corrected this problem was to change the channel, then change back to the channel I was on. This, of course flushed the buffer, but did nothing else. I cannot try this again for some time now, but if anyone else gets the urge, feel free to attempt to duplicate this problem.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I know that keyword autorecord is useless without CIR active, but in this release, did they mean better results in searches? For example, since 104, if I search keywork Islanders - Sports - Hockey, I only get results from channels I DO NOT receive. It never returns results in the 700's where NHL Center Ice lives. I always have to skip through the regular guide, find the games, and press one touch record. Does this mean that 115 brings back the search ability from 104? (I have a pretty happy HR20 on 10b, so I won't be updating until D* forces it.)


I think the HR20 is a Rangers fan


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I think the HR20 is a Rangers fan


I think you've got it!!!

(Oh, man, all the HR20 insults I could adapt now...) :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alright...

Back to just reporting the issue please.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How long do you wait, to see if the MyPlaylist refreshes.
> Sometimes it can take a few seconds for the background event to delete the program from the list of available shows.


After deleting a show using Keep/Delete, it remains in My Playlist for anywhere from a few seconds to several minutes in my HR20. In the T65 it is deleted right away. Playing the deleted show causes any of a variety of problems but I think all are related to the directory. I think that the KD Bug and maybe some BSOD may be related to the directory not correctly showing if a program was deleted.

With each release, I check through the menus. I also check through my old bugs. Sometimes important fixes were not in the release notes. So I checked for the CIB Bug, KD Bug, Search Bug, etc.

In particular they think that autorecord should work as expected:

*Fixes:*
● Recording reliability: auto record keyword, title, series-link, and manual recordings should all work as expected.

Autorecord does not work as as the manual states due to three basic bugs:
1. Autorecord does not work after a Search by Title as described in the manual on pp. 20 & 31. The menu erroneously does not allow Autorecord as an option.

2. Keyword Search will still not let you search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2 You can't Keyword search for "CSI: NY" or "Bears @ Seahawks" so you cannot set up an Autorecord.

3. Because of the CIB Bug, the HR20 cannot "Display *only* the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33 So, Autorecord will record channels that you do not get sometimes precluding recording the show when it is on your own channel.

*Wrong Info Bug*
Here is how to see the Wrong Info Bug. Set up some number of First Run Only Season Passes on a 2-Tuner TiVo. Set up the identical Series Links on the HR20 in the same order. The old TiVo will make you "Please Wait" while it one-by-one searches for all of the shows. The HR20 will take up to 24 hours to accumulate them.

A day later, look at both To Do Lists. They will often overlap but a surpising number of times the TiVo will have different programs set to record. Go online with the network and you will see that invariably TiVo got it right. I have yet to see a case where the TiVo was the one in error.

To further the experiement, repeat the test but first unplug the TiVo phone line so it can't call home. Now both units only have the hidden info broadcast in channel 100.

Same results.

So both the old TiVo and the HR20 get the same data from the satellite. The HR20 just seems to have a bit of dyslexia.

Also I forgot to mention that I got the Screen Saver Bug for the first time last night. I was just watching a show and after maybe 5 minutes it went to screen saver but the audio continued both to the DD optical and the L-R outputs.

Hope this help.

- Craig


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a failed recording this morning:

Manual recording of "The Daily Show" M-F 7:00am to 7:30am

History says "cancelled" and detail page says:
"This showing was partially recorded because of an unexpected error. (14)"

It's not listed in the "My Playlist" at all.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess liffe is just too quiet out here in La Cieneguilla, Earl. My HR20 has been pretty much well behaved since a couple of updates ago. Still is.

I can convince myself menus move a wee bit faster since 115; but, never measured for empirical data. Channel changes are still slooow.

Everything continues to function exactly as they should. Guide-related problems that I always attributed to sloppy info uploaded to D* from channel providers continue about the same -- as they did a year ago with my HR10. That is -- record SL for Dakar Rally on 608, 1st run only -- still get the critter trying for all recordings. Nothing new, there.

For me, it's reliable.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

I downloaded 0x115 last night. 

My daughter was just watching an SD recorded movie which she has watched numerous times before. Somewhere in the middle, the screen just went black. I was able to play with the menus; I was able to load pictures and music from a WMP server. However, nothing I could do would get it to play a live TV picture or a recorded TV picture. I did a RBR and it came back fine. 

I had not experienced this particular bug before 0x115...


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

islesfan said:


> This happens if your live channel is on an XM station. The HR20 brings up the screensaver even though you are watching something else. Solution: Change channels away from XM BEFORE watching a recorded program. (Note: This does not occur for everyone. I had it until 10b, then it went away.)


You know what, you are 100% correct. I was listening to Lucy. Good catch. :hurah:


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I just had my unit freeze up when I went to menu and my play list, I clicked on a program to play it, and the unit locked up hard. Had to reboot. First time this has happened.

It was the first item in my play list.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Define "not getting"..
> 
> -) Are they not showing up in the list of Edit Channels in the ATSC Setup?
> -) No guide information
> ...


Primary Zip code: 34286; secondary zip code: 33901

Channels show up in the guide. The errors are 771 errors, and no signal strength in the signal strength menu. Prior to this release I was able to get all but two. Since this release, I lost eight channels that, for some reason, the HR20 is not receiving. Channels are as follows:

26-1 WZVN (was able to get prior to this release)
26-2 WZVN (was able to get prior to this release)
30-1 WGCU (was able to get prior to this release)
30-2 WGCU (was able to get prior to this release)
30-3 WGCU (was able to get prior to this release)
36-1 WFTX (unable to get at all; can pull in the station at nearly 100% on my Mits TV)
40-1 WWSB (was able to get prior to this release)
40-2 WWSB (was able to get prior to this release)
46-1 WTVK (was able to get prior to this release)
49-1 WRXY (unable to get at all; can pull in the station at nearly 75% on my Mits TV)


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

elas123 said:


> HBOHD is not in dolby digital? i dont think so
> or discovery hd


Actually - I believe that there are a number of shows that HBO HD does not broadcast in DD 5.1. I think Bryant Gumbel's show is one of those, for example. Was it an HBO show or a movie? If it was a movie and the movie was in HD, then I'd agree that there is something wrong. However, if it was a show, it may not be putting out DD 5.1.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

I just had another black screen freeze up - 2nd in two hours. I was on an MPG4 HD channel, recording an SD program. I went to the guide, tried to flip to another SD channel, and it appeared to start to switch channels, then just stayed black. 

On the good news side, the guide does seem faster. Bad news - have needed 2 reboots in a couple of hours.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

elas123 said:


> No one else have a problem with no Dolby Digital on certain channels? some of mine do some of them dont.


My Onkyo is picking up DD where expected.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

*Video files showing on HR20*

I'm not sure if this is new to 0x115 because I didn't have any video files to share in WMP11 until today. They appear in the HR20's menu with an x in front of them and do not play.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gaperrine said:


> *Video files showing on HR20*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is new to 0x115 because I didn't have any video files to share in WMP11 until today. They appear in the HR20's menu with an x in front of them and do not play.


They show up with an X, because the HR20 can't play them.
They show up in the list, as it is part of the "data feed" (kinda like an RSS feed), that WMP11 is sending to the HR20 of the files availble on the media server.


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

The only things that I have noticed a change in are - 

The caller ID that wouldn't work but notified me to sign up now doesn't work at all.

Local HD 40-1 (zip 31601) stopped working with the switch to the HR20 from the H10. I always got the channel guide and with the update it detected a signal but dropped it. Yes, I did a reset on the OTA.

The menus have a little different look - a more 3D look, I guess.

Nothing else noted as of yet. I sure wish the one local HD that I can't get on the HR20 would resolve


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> My Onkyo is picking up DD where expected.


Mine too, OTA included. I've never had a DD issue with the HR20 and my Onkyo Integra (15 weeks).


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

batman is on HBO hd right now and it says Dolby surround in the info but i get nothing from the reciever can someone else check


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

elas123 said:


> batman is on HBO hd right now and it says Dolby surround in the info but i get nothing from the receiver can someone else check


It is playing with a Dolby Digital 2.0 stream.

There might be a bug here, as I think it is suppose to be a 5.1 DD feed, but it could be what D* is sending.


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

elas123 said:


> batman is on HBO hd right now and it says Dolby surround in the info but i get nothing from the reciever can someone else check


Batman is not 5.1 here, but 79 HDNET is if you want to check.

Dick


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

is your reciever switching?


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

so is mine but they all are not some are some arent i gonna bring my h10-250 up and hook up to this reciever


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

kdka is the only one today that did DD 4 and 11 53 didnt do DD but on ota they did


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

btmoore said:


> It is playing with a Dolby Digital 2.0 stream.
> 
> There might be a bug here, as I think it is suppose to be a 5.1 DD feed, but it could be what D* is sending.


I checked my Samsung D* HD STB and batman is playing DD 2.0 on that box too, so it looks like that is correct.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Zip: 44131

3-1 WKYC
3-2 Weather Plus 
3-3 WKYC

5-1 WEWS
8-1 WJW

19-1 WOIO
43-1 WUAB
25-1 WVIZ
25-2 WVIZ
25-3 WVIZ

All 771 messages. EPG info in guide. No signal meter strength.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone notice that the SLOW MOTION seems a bit fast?

Just did a quick check on Batman and my Sony RCVR is showing 2/0 as well.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Ran wizard on OTA, during retrieving satellite info, screen locked at 50%. Audio came back and could hear the HD channel 79, but had to RBR to resolve. Waited for 20 minutes before RBR.

After running the wizard again, I still do not have the weather channels. I have the main HD local channels, but not the -2 weather ones.

Austin Texas area, 78641. All of these show up in the guide with info.

7-1 KTBCDT 97% Works
14-1 KXAMDT 0 DEAD, Don't expect to get this one too far away
14-2 KXAMDT2 0 DEAD, Don't expect to get this one too far away
18-1 KLRUDT 93% Works
18-2 KLRUDT2 93% Works
24-1 KVUEDT 100% Works
24-2 KVUEDT2 100% no 771, just DEAD, Should Work
36-1 KXANDT 100% Works
36-2 KXANDT2 100% 771, DEAD, Should Work
36-3 KXANDT3 100% 771, DEAD, Should Work
42-1 KEYEDT 100% Works
54-1 KNVADT 93% Works
54-1 KNVADT2 94% 771, DEAD, Should Work

All of the Should work channels work on my Samsung HD. _I verified this on 1/10, they are not working on the Samsung HD. I got this in a email, Due to the FCC's great thought they said that all digital sub-channels must also do 3 hours of children's programming every day. So most stations have turned off their sub-channels, 36-2 is also gone._ The Should work channels also worked with 0x108. They quit working with 0x10b. _This is still ture on when they quit working. Will verify with stations that the sub-channels are no longer transmitting weather._


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

DD 5.1 is coming in just fine on channels that actually have 5.1. HBO doesn't do 5.1 on everything, especially older movies.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Loaded x0115 last night ... just came home from work, turned on the TV, black screen.

Channel was still on ESPN-HD from last night, but black screen.

Changed to several other channels, same, black screen, would not show any live TV.

Tried to play an "old" recording ... fine.

Tried to play a recording from this afternoon ... black screen.

Re-booted, all is well.

Tried again to play the recording from this afternoon, played fine, weird, it's the same recording that wouldn't play before the reboot.

Never had a black screen before today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Trickplay/Freeze/Reboot occurred this evening at approximately 5:35 Pacific time. 

I was simultaneously recording two programs on satellite-delivered MPEG-4 HD locals while watching one live/time-shifted.

Fast-forwarded (speed 2). Pinkie showed up while forwarding.

At approximately the time when the cruise control bar would have reached live, the screen went black. The cruise control bar stayed up for approximately 5 seconds. 

At that point all keys on the remote became unresponsive and the system spontaneously rebooted. 

All seems well after the reboot. The key commonalty with previous reports is trickplay forward toward live TV.

Has anyone had more than one incident of this bug? Has anyone been able to FF to live without a reboot?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Trickplay/Freeze/Reboot occurred this evening at approximately 5:35 Pacific time.
> ...
> Has anyone had more than one incident of this bug? Has anyone been able to FF to live without a reboot?


I've had this happen multiple times, but the 'reboot' portion was skipped a lot of the time. I have twice recreated the freeze by simply doing a 4xREW in the Live TV buffer. The video would freeze, but the time bar continued as expected. The way out in those cases was to change channel. I fully expected a reboot, but didn't get one.

All of these happened on the same HR20 (I have two) and the same MPEG4 channel. I am loading the Live TV buffer now on my second HR20 and plan on testing by doing a 4xREW then a 4xFF back to Live TV to see if it freezes and/or reboots.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Loaded x0115 last night ... just came home from work, turned on the TV, black screen.
> 
> Channel was still on ESPN-HD from last night, but black screen.
> 
> ...


I make it a point of rebooting after every download. I read something about Ox115 rebooting automatically but I did not see this behavior after I downloaded last night.

Firmware update = RBR


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, Doug.

UPDATE: 

I just repeated the same steps to try to get the TFR bug but had no problems. The only difference was recording 2 SD satellite-delivered programs. I did NOT have the TFR bug. I probably won't be able to do more play-testing until after my wife goes to sleep.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Ran wizard on OTA, during retrieving satellite info, screen locked at 50%. Audio came back and could hear the HD channel 79, but had to RBR to resolve. Waited for 20 minutes before RBR.
> 
> After running the wizard again, I still do not have the weather channels. I have the main HD local channels, but not the -2 weather ones.
> 
> ...


*Spanky* all of the Austin channels dropped their -2 weather subchannels on January 1st due to the new FCC requirement about all channels having to contain a specified number of hours of children's programming per week. There is a discussion in the Austin thread at AVS Forum. Look back a few pages to the end of December. I can no longer tune to the weather channels on my Sony HDTV, my HR10 or my H20 either.  This isn't a problem with the HR20.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, posted this in main thread but Earl pointed out this is the place for it. I have sporadic reboots from 115. ...... 

Just had my 2nd incident of it rebooting out of the blue. Last night I wsa rewinding and it did it. Tonight I was watching a recording and hit the back button to go back to the List, and suddenly balck screen for a second, then Blue screen, its powering up etc. I had few problems with 10b myself and will likely go back to it. I realy enjoyed the speeding up of the guide from 115, but a slow guide is far far better than a machine that is just going to reboot whenever it feels like it. Oh well, eventually they will get there.


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

To be included with my previous post of changes since the update - I have been having intermittent short audio cutouts on local HD, Sat HD, and Sat SD. Nothing major - about every 20 mins or so.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

i just recorded mega machines on discovery hd. im about 15 minutes into watching the recording now and have had 2 glitches... both the same thing about 5 minutes apart. the picture froze for about 2 seconds, audio drop out for the 2 seconds then some pixilization for the last second. then went back to normal. this is the first recording since 115. i am using hdmi and dd thru my a/v receiver.


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

I've installed 115 on both of my (DirecTV's) HR20's. I got a black screen on a recording made today on a local MPEG4 station. Rebooted the box, and the recording was gone.

The good news is the menus are quite a bit faster, etc. This update seems to be a step in the right direction, as I was having a lot more problems with unwatchable recordings with 0x10b on both my boxes. We'll see how I feel in the next couple of days. 

Jarred


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread temporarily closed... till 10:45pm CST.

Join us in the Chat room for assistance on getting the Release Candidate.

http://chat.dbstalk.com

If you have problems, besure you have the latest JAVA client from Sun.

PM if you are having a LOT of problems, I will see if I can help.

Earl


----------



## peridoc (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I tried to record an NHL hockey game off of a Center Ice package channel tonight (after downloading 0x115 yesterday) and I once again got the "Keep or Delete" issue immediately when trying to play it and was not able to view any of the game.

What I did was set up a manual recording on the NHL Center Ice channel for 3 hours and 30 minutes. Once it was done recording fully I went to play it in my Playlist. After I hit “Play” the HR20 goes straight to the option to “Keep or Delete” the recording. I never can watch the game. This is the main issue that I have consistently with HR20 and have had it since day one. I was hopeful based on the release notes that this might have been fixed, but I guess that this issue still exists. Bummer...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

had two BSB. One after watch OTA recording, the other when switching from HBO HD 509 to HBO 508


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> had two BSB. One after watch OTA recording, the other when switching from HBO HD 509 to HBO 508


If you changed the channel again... did you get a picture back?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Thanks, Doug.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I just repeated the same steps to try to get the TFR bug but had no problems. The only difference was recording 2 SD satellite-delivered programs. I did NOT have the TFR bug. I probably won't be able to do more play-testing until after my wife goes to sleep.


I was able to duplicate the TrickPlay/Freeze/Reboot bug on my second HR20. I simply used 4xREW in the Live TV buffer on an MPEG4 broadcast. This was not the same channel as happened earlier today.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you changed the channel again... did you get a picture back?


nope froze up no audio, no remote response, had to do an rbr


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

Watching news. Commercial Break. Press 30s Slip 3 times (may have pressed it a 4th time, but only 3 'registered'). Slip starts. Screen goes black. Delay (maybe 5 seconds or so). HR20 reboots.

First time I've encountered this exact error. Updated to 0x115 last night (Monday).


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried to set up a series link via a title search and it wouldn't let me do it.

1st I tried to highlight the desired program on the desired station from the results list and then click the record button, but it tried to record the program playing in the viewer window.

2nd I highlighted the desired program on the desired channel and clicked the Select button and it brought me to another screen with all the search results for that program. There, when I clicked the record button, it would only allow me to record that episode. Even if I clicked info and tried to record the series, the result was the same, a single "r" on the program indicating a one time showing. Had to exit search and then go to the "to do" list to reselect the program and add the series recording option. Not very efficient.....

But this is a problem that I had prior to Elvis.....


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I had set House on Fox to record tonight, but started watching about 10 minutes into the program. After fast-forwarding through a few commercial breaks, I got to the end of the buffer. At that point, I noticed brief audio dropouts every 5 seconds or so. I backspaced several seconds and the dropouts stopped. I don't see the dropouts if I watch a broadcast live, either. Weird....


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Downloaded ok, went to initialize local antenna setup. I got an "Advance Program Guide Data Screen" showing receiving dstellite info---stopped at 50%.

Stopped therem after about ten minutes I got sound, but picture locked up, could not display anything but above message. For the record, this happened on only one of my two receivers I Elvis'ed.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Just had the HR20 Installed today. I debated about the download. However, after watching a recorded Jeopardy on Local San Diego and using the 30 slip button I notice the Audio was off (Using Component Video and Composite Audio (red/white). Also noticed audio dropping out on live local channel as well. 
I decided to download the update. Haven't noticed the audio drop out but the recorded Jeopardy still had problems with audio being out of synch.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok rebooted, strange--heavily pixelated OTA, unwatchable. Switched back to a satellite channel and then back to OTA. Now get a screen I have never had...
"Live TV Conflict" "Two tuners are in use. Select one of them to tune to 8-1".

OK---I do not have any recordings set, what is this about.

UPDATE RBR again. Have signal amp on this antenna feed, reduced gain significantly (pot switch, not sure by how much) and problem cleared. The offair is definitely more sensitive than before.


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

Got a reboot out of nowhere while fast forwarding the House commercials at 29 minutes. Whole thing just rebooted to start screen.

When it came up, I rewinded the same episode I got a Black screen when I went to hit play. Total black screen lockup. Had to do another reboot.

Going back to national release tomorrow. Also the recording at first showed the opening scene of house, now the furthest I can rewind is after the first commercial break. 

Way too many weird things going on with this release.

I recorded HOUSE off the MPEG 4 locals for the developers notes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

toy4two said:


> Got a reboot out of nowhere while fast forwarding the House commercials at 29 minutes. Whole thing just rebooted to start screen.


TFR bug .. I'll bet that it was on an MPEG4 broadcast.


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Recorded both episodes of "Big Day". When I tried to 30 s slip through commercials on both recordings the HR20 automatically rebooted at same spot and could not watch either episode to the end.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

No problems here so far except pinkie is showing up more and had a short case of the 771, tuner 2 issue which I didn't have at all in last release.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've tried just about every thing I can think of or read here about FF/REW Trickplay... and cannot recreate a reset or have any problems. Picture has been coming in better than ever and the audio hasn't skipped out yet - that has yet to be really tested though. I'm just going to list my setup I guess... I'm not trying to be mean or sarcastic in ANY way here - I'm almost a bit jealous about you that are having trouble because I like a bit of a challenge and I'm TRYING to force mine to have trouble. If I could swap (my wife would kill me if we had some of the troubles you guys are having) I almost would just so I could research. I do feel for everyone having trouble, honestly. I do some computer repairs so I know about rebooting and reformats and all the good stuff... Now that I've said all that, I'm sure when I turn around my screen will be black and unresponsive ! Just hang in there, it gets smoother with every try.

Two lines to HR20, threw the BBands on the other day for fun...
Component hookups with optical to the receiver for sound.
Sony receiver and Sony TV.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

After three failed download attempts, I finally got the update 0x115. Anybody else have a problem? Sheesh. 

I hope my black-screen-of-death problems are over. That was very annoying.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Watching HDNet...

Hit List, Select program, Program info comes up and machine is frozen. No Picture in the corner, no response from remote. Required RBR.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I had set House on Fox to record tonight, but started watching about 10 minutes into the program. After fast-forwarding through a few commercial breaks, I got to the end of the buffer. At that point, I noticed brief audio dropouts every 5 seconds or so. I backspaced several seconds and the dropouts stopped. I don't see the dropouts if I watch a broadcast live, either. Weird....


I had this issue with the previous release. must be a buffering issue.


----------



## JamesTPDI (Jan 4, 2007)

updated to 0x115, no problem with download or restart
Audio / video sync seems fixed after FF

DD 5.1 optical out causes very anoying pop when selecting 5.1 chanel or after FF or RW HOWEVER no problem after pause.


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

Forced the download last night about 10:30 CST; no problems with the D/L. However, the ATSC tuner will still not bring in channel 5.1/.2/.3. This station is furtherest from my home but only by about 6 miles. It is in the same general direction (+/- 5*) as all of the other OTA channels for the Memphis market from my location. 

When I change the antenna from the HR-20 to the TV's built-in ATSC tuner (Philips 42" plasma 42PF3720A), it can easily pull the station in. I have an attic mounted antenna that is good for signals up to 90 miles away, with a 10db gain amplifier. All of the other ATSC channels tuned by the HR-20 come in at 95% to 100% signal strength.

Last night, immediately after the download, the signal strength was <25% for 5.1/.2/.3 but still too weak to completely lock on. This morning, signal strengh is 0%. I tried reloading the stations, this didn't work either.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Trickplay/Freeze/Reboot occurred this evening at approximately 5:35 Pacific time.
> 
> I was simultaneously recording two programs on satellite-delivered MPEG-4 HD locals while watching one live/time-shifted.
> 
> ...


Another example of buffer issue? The code needs fixed.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

_0115 downloaded Monday night - have NOT rebooted._
1. *Houston area ZIP 77058*. Local HD's like HN2, HN11, HN13 all are worse both in video and audio than the OTA equivalents. Audio skips (both live and recorded) and the video (recorded only) gets (this is hard to explain) fast very-short waves of diagonal interference. The "interference is onlyless than ½ second - one "wipe" across the screen, and maybe 2 - 3 times each minute. Not all the time, not sure if all channels yet. (but lots during CSI-Miami recording) OTA seems to have no issues.

2. Fast forward then hitting th 6-sec back-skip is erratic. Sometimes, it's right on, other times I end up farther ahead then where I hit the backup button???

3. When I go GUIDE=>Local channels - - I do NOT get any DTV locals below 40 - but I DO get all OTA channels. Each of the below 40 locals has 2 channels each, the first is the station like Ch 2 (NBC) Without any filtering I have:
KPRC - No HD 
HN2 - where my local HD's are
KPRC-DT1 - OTA
KPRC-DT2 - OTA
KPRC-DT3 - OTA

Same for 8, 11, 13, 26 all the way up, but when filtered for LOCAL, I only list OTA channels below 40.

4. Sometimes holding PLAY causes slow, but usually it has no effect.

5. I probably read it wrong - but I thought when in my listing (VOD) if I press the number "0" (where the "-" dash is) twice, that it would delete the recording. Mine doesn't.

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey - even with its bugs, the HR20 produces a sharper pic than my 250 ever did!

Because it should have no negative effect, I'll reboot tonight and see what happens - also those recordings were made with 010b. Tonight I'll see what 0115 recordings are like.

PajamaGuy


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

I updated both my machines - one got the black screen , the other works perfectly. I kept getting black screen ( needed to turn either monitor or hr20 on and off to get picture back). redownloaded older software. now black screen gone and all is better.
its nice to be able to try and go back if needed.


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

Unit: HR20
Software: 0x115

I forced the download last night without problems until I attempted redoing my OTA setup which hung at 50% when downloading guide data from the sat. With the screen displaying progress and the system hung I started hearing audio from a channel without the video only the progress screen, very strange. At that point I cancelled out of the OTA setup and was able to obtain audio and video from a channel. I rebooted the HR20 and attempted the OTA setup again with the same result. I then forced another download, booted into the system without problems but decided not to try the OTA setup. I have all the local channels here in Tucson except 13-2 which I’m able to receive with my HR10s. The reason I redid my OTA setup was to see if the system would recognize 13-2, another update with strange results


----------



## jalferes (Sep 24, 2006)

Here in the Southeast Massachusetts area we lost our CW network station wlcw 28.1 - hope to get it back soon - The Boston CW reception is spotty for me. I did reset my locals to no avail.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

JamesTPDI said:


> updated to 0x115, no problem with download or restart
> Audio / video sync seems fixed after FF
> 
> DD 5.1 optical out causes very anoying pop when selecting 5.1 chanel or after FF or RW HOWEVER no problem after pause.


If you have your hifi receiver set to "autodetect" dolby digital, change it to DD all the time. Many receivers exhibit this autodetect behavior where they are trying to sync up to the DD signal. My Onkyo "mutes" as it tries to sync, but a lot of receivers don't.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Downloaded Elvis and everything seem to work fine (except ota stations went missing until I reran the wizard.).

I was watching House that I recorded last night when I had to answer the phone. 
After I got off the phone I rewound the HR20 to where I left off, it was playing fine until I did a skip through commercials and the machine went into reboot which is where it is now. 
Not good.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, I had my first true problem with Elvis this morning. 

I was watching my HD recording of the Tonight Show. After the monologue, I queued up a few 30 second trick plays. The box froze up and automatically rebooted.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Downloaded Elvis and everything seem to work fine (except ota stations went missing until I reran the wizard.).
> 
> I was watching House that I recorded last night when I had to answer the phone.
> After I got off the phone I rewound the HR20 to where I left off, it was playing fine until I did a skip through commercials and the machine went into reboot which is where it is now.
> Not good.


Ok after the above reboot I started watching House again, it started at the beginning so I FF to the point of the first reboot ,18 minutes in, and damned if the HR20 went into reboot again. Funny thing is earlier after reading a couple of 'House" reports I FF through the whole program with out a problem. So now it's in its 2nd reboot in less than 5 minutes.:nono2:


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

After the 0115 update I noticed 3 out of my 5 previous recordings vanished. One of the 3 to vanish was one which finished recording just an hour before downloading 0115 at 11pm EST. The remaining 2 play just fine - no ill effects there. Did a RBR this morning to see if any of the missing recordings would reappear, but sadly they are gone. WENH 11-2 still missing from the guide and hence, won't tune. The guide is snappier to change screens which does help.


----------



## Inkeyes (Oct 12, 2006)

I had series set to record on channel 230 this morning at 6am. Three segments in a row were to record. All of them were unplayable. Black screen after hitting play button. Did a RBR and all disappeared from play list. I have H20 connected to late model Toshiba LCD via HDMI. Nice work Directv. This thing is still a POS after more than three months of "fixes".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is an ongoing issue that may be HDMI-related. See btmoore's post on "Catalog of HR20 Bugs". 

In this case:

Watching a pre-recorded program on FX. No other programs were recording. Selecting "1080i Crop" originally had the desired result. As I was fast forwarding through the first commercial break, the video started jumping between crop and "super-way-too-much-crop", where the picture was stretched vertically about 150% (guess). Multiple presses of the Format button eventually restored it. 

In the second break the same issue showed up but settled down on its own. 

In the third break the same issue showed up but I was able to resolve it by pushing Info. Pushing Info immediately corrected the issue as soon as the info screen showed up.

Again, this is an ongoing issue. It was corrected for me several releases ago (0xF6 I think) but others have reported it as ongoing through recent versions. 

My TV is a Philips 37pf9431d/37 connected through HDMI. At this point I haven't tried using component.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am posting on the TFR bug in the catalog of HR20 bugs. Credit will go to Doug Brott for reporting it first.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Local HD's like HN2, HN11, HN13 all are worse both in video and audio than the OTA equivalents.


Are you SURE those are your HD channels? In Nashville (and this is the same in most markets) the guide is usually setup such that a City identifier and number is SD, call letters are HD. For example, in Nashville:

NA2 is SD ch. 2 (ABC)
WKRN is HD ch. 2

NA4 is SD ch. 4 (NBC)
WSMV is HD ch. 4

NA5 is SD ch. 5 (CBS)
WTVF is HD ch. 5

etc.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Got 115 last night. No problems with the download and install. Viewed some previously recorded programs and used trickplay with no problems. Also did a rewind on live TV and had no problems. 

Reran setup for my OTA Antenna, but wasn't expecting much. I am setup in my basement and have the old 6' roof top antenna sitting vertical in the closet next to the TV. I am less than 2.5 miles from any antenna I care about so I plan on chopping down the antenna and placing it in the drop ceiling above the TV and we'll see if that works.

The Guide did seem faster when paging thru it. But never bothered me before.

Getting an Ethernet cable run this weekend to test the PC Connection.

Thanks for all the help that is offered on this forum and especially to Earl. You da Man :bowdown:


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> OK, I had my first true problem with Elvis this morning.
> 
> I was watching my HD recording of the Tonight Show. After the monologue, I queued up a few 30 second trick plays. The box froze up and automatically rebooted.


EDIT:

Hopefully DTV is reading this because I actually have a repeatable problem. I am keeping this recording, so if someone from DTV would like to PM me to get more info, I can give it to them.

I let my machine reboot from the above problem. I fast forwarded to just before the end of the monologue. Once the end of the monologue occurred I performed the same action (queued up a few 30 sec trick plays), and the same thing happened. It froze there for a few seconds, and began to automatically reboot again.

I use the 30 second skip CONSTANTLY, so I know it works normally.

Here are the details:

What = The Tonight Show (1 hour and 2 minutes long - I did not pad it.)
When = The recording was from Tuesday night which aired on my local HD channel 8 WFLA
Where = Problem that I was able to repeat occurred just after the monologue (~9 minutes into the program)

Just FYI, I was able to perform a skip to tick, and advance past that section, and watch the rest of my recording.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i'm a day and a half in to using 115 on both my hr20's. No issues yet except we lost CC on one of the hr20's. a RBR fixed that. My wife likes the increased speed....this is a good thing !


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I am posting on the TFR bug in the catalog of HR20 bugs. Credit will go to Doug Brott for reporting it first.


Thanks for the Kudos, but I didn't report it first - I just named it.

In this thread, john18 noticed it first in this post.

It does seem to be prevalent in a lot of posts, though. So far, all I have seen are in HD. There appears to be one case where the person was on HDnet which is MPEG-2. All of the others were MPEG-4 (as far as I can tell).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I let my machine reboot from the above problem. I fast forwarded to just before the end of the monologue. Once the end of the monologue occurred I performed the same action (queued up a few 30 sec trick plays), and the same thing happened. It froze there for a few seconds, and began to automatically reboot again.


Definitely the TFR bug. I doubt we'll see 0x115 go national because it is hitting a lot of folks. The good news, though, DirecTV should be able to nail this one down quickly because it seems to be repeatable.

The recorded shows that I am watching now were recorded either in 0xFA or 0x10b and I have not seen this problem manifest itself with these recording. I haven't really tried it on a 0x115 recording. However, I've been hit by this numerous times on two different HR20s by simply using Trick Play in the Live TV buffer - always MPEG-4 in my case.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

brott said:


> Thanks for the Kudos, but I didn't report it first - I just named it.
> 
> In this thread, john18 noticed it first in this post.
> 
> It does seem to be prevalent in a lot of posts, though. So far, all I have seen are in HD. There appears to be one case where the person was on HDnet which is MPEG-2. All of the others were MPEG-4 (as far as I can tell).


I edited my post to credit john18. Sorry, john18, no slight was intended.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## blackjd1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Updated Elvis lock up issue.

Updated fine. Did a search by keyword: A: Sports: Cycling: HR20 went to bluescreen with small pip of live buffer. Would not come out of bluescreen mode. Had to reset machine via red reset.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Doing a search for a show by title still brings up listings on channels not in my area, for example on the national west coast channel for Fox when I'm on the east coast. It lets me select the channel to record even though I'm not authorized for it. When I play back the recording it just gives me the banner Looking for Authorized Content and sits there till I pick stop. I can delete the recording that I can't see just fine, but it shouldn't offer the channel to be recorded if it isn't in my programming package.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> 4. Sometimes holding PLAY causes slow, but usually it has no effect.
> 
> 5. I probably read it wrong - but I thought when in my listing (VOD) if I press the number "0" (where the "-" dash is) twice, that it would delete the recording. Mine doesn't.
> PajamaGuy


4. I have the same problem with SLOW Motion. It is so bad we just can't use it any more. This problem started with 0x104. I have tried two different D* remotes, in RF and IR and it makes no difference. It has to be a problem in software because it used to work.

5. Dash-Dash is the fast way to delete in My Playlist (formerly My VOD).

- Craig


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Morning...

I received the 115 update last night. Everything works better than it did EXCEPT that I used to have networking but now I don't...I set it up again and it says it is connected and I can see it from my computer but the folders don't show up on screen.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

creese145 said:


> Good Morning...
> 
> I received the 115 update last night. Everything works better than it did EXCEPT that I used to have networking but now I don't...I set it up again and it says it is connected and I can see it from my computer but the folders don't show up on screen.


Try rebooting your computer... and/or the HR20


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

*Recording:* My Name is Earl
Sacramento, CA DMA | MPEG-4 Recording
Recorded with 0x10b installed.

Watched about 26 minutes of the recording prior to updating. Updated to Ox115 on Monday night (1/8) at around 9:30pm PST. Last night (1/9), I continued where I left off with "Earl". When I started the recording the screen was black. I started RW the program, as I often do, the time bar displayed that I was RW, but the picture remained black. I then pressed play, audio came up (DD 5.1), video stayed black for about 1-2 seconds and then came up.

Ethernet: *CONNECTED*
BBC's: *NOT CONNECTED*
HDMI: *CONNECTED*

Additional detail: I started RW at 4x immediately when I brought up the recording.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl,
Got the update last night via Elvis.
Now NONE of the local HD Channels work: ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX . All have BLACK screens, no audio, no video
Is anyone else having this problem??
I receive the SD signal on the locals OK.
I have tried resetting, and no luck..


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Recordings have occured 100% since 115!!!!!!!

rw1x still very unstable. 

Interesting minor issue while watching today show form behind this am, if i go to list and then pause, the PIP goes GREY. removing list it still remains grey screen, ffx2 cures it.

Not a biggie, but maybe a bug that is a helpful symptom.

jh


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

For the first time ever with my HR20 I experienced a sudden reboot. Downloaded 115 on Monday. Tuesday I was watching an MPEG4 show live, I paused for about 2 minutes, resumed watching, and after about a minute of watching the picture froze and then the receiver reset itself. I also noticed watching a non-HD local (not OTA) show live, i jumped back about 3 times to re-watch a scene. The picture froze, sound kept going. i could FF past the freeze and watch normally. I tried this a couple times and it always froze at the same point.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

Intex said:


> Earl,
> Got the update last night via Elvis.
> Now NONE of the local HD Channels work: ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX . All have BLACK screens, no audio, no video
> Is anyone else having this problem??
> ...


im in so call and using 115. we have all the local hd. no black screens. even the 80's channels. i think those are mpeg2 though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Intex said:


> Earl,
> Got the update last night via Elvis.
> Now NONE of the local HD Channels work: ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX . All have BLACK screens, no audio, no video
> Is anyone else having this problem??
> ...


Re-Do your ATSC Setup.
IN the setup menu... hit RESET Antenna Settings
Then re-do intial setup


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> rw1x still very unstable.


Please describe a bit more... what is unstable about it.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl,
I am NOT using OTA antenna, I was referring to the HD Locals of ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX that DirecTV broadcasts on channel 8/10/39.

I think that the ATSC setup is for OTA reception.
Am I missing something?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Intex: how about calling up Directv and going through the auto voice prompt process to make sure yoru recieve r is getting all the channels you are authorized for? it's worth a shot..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Intex said:


> Earl,
> I am NOT using OTA antenna, I was referring to the HD Locals of ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX that DirecTV broadcasts on channel 8/10/39.
> 
> I think that the ATSC setup is for OTA reception.
> Am I missing something?


Sorry... didn't read it that way.
What signal strength are you getting on the 99 and 103 Sat?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

soccercoach61 said:


> Forced the download last night about 10:30 CST; no problems with the D/L. However, the ATSC tuner will still not bring in channel 5.1/.2/.3. This station is furtherest from my home but only by about 6 miles. It is in the same general direction (+/- 5*) as all of the other OTA channels for the Memphis market from my location.
> 
> When I change the antenna from the HR-20 to the TV's built-in ATSC tuner (Philips 42" plasma 42PF3720A), it can easily pull the station in. I have an attic mounted antenna that is good for signals up to 90 miles away, with a 10db gain amplifier. All of the other ATSC channels tuned by the HR-20 come in at 95% to 100% signal strength.
> 
> Last night, immediately after the download, the signal strength was <25% for 5.1/.2/.3 but still too weak to completely lock on. This morning, signal strengh is 0%. I tried reloading the stations, this didn't work either.


I notice on mine that the OTA locals seem to come in better at night. I've only had it for a few days (and only used 0x10b for a few hours before upgrading), but it doesn't seem as sensitive as my H20 was.

Funny thing is that last night i watched 4.1 here (ABC, not yet carried in HD) and the picture was perfect without any pixelization (I didn't check the signal strength). This morning it is gone again (signal 0-25%)..


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Had my first problem since 115, I did a RBR this morning because it was locked up & would not respond to the remote, I tried 3 diffrent remotes before trying the RBR.
Working fine now.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Got my first issue with 0x115. I recorded Nova on Georgia PBS (SD from D*, not OTA) at 8pm last night - BEFORE upgrading to 0x115. I saw it on the list and started watching it but didn't finish. Turned off the box. At 11:05pm, I upgraded to 0x115. After upgrade, Nova is missing. History says "Recorded," but it's not in the list. RBR does not bring it back and does not change history to "Deleted." Um... where did it go???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> Had my first problem since 115, I did a RBR this morning because it was locked up & would not respond to the remote, I tried 3 diffrent remotes before trying the RBR.
> Working fine now.


Did you try to change the channel? I've had this happen in 0x115 (TFR bug) and some of the time I can correct the problem by changing the channel and then back. Other times, the system rebooted on its own.


----------



## rmnowick (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Re-Do your ATSC Setup.
> IN the setup menu... hit RESET Antenna Settings
> Then re-do intial setup


Earl,
Given the number of people that are experiencing this problem of having to go back through the antenna setup, when the national release goes out, wouldn't it be a fairly simple thing to have the reboot *automatically* force the user to go through the antenna setup again if they were using the OTA features?

It would sure save the CSR's from having to help 10,000 people solve the same problem 

Robert


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Try rebooting your computer... and/or the HR20


Thanks Earl...

I did reboot both the computer and DVR but still nothing!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Elvis brought his update last night but he must have not liked the peanut butter and banana sandwich I left for him.

The thing I was most hoping to fix (really my only issue,) the first-thing-in-the-morning lockup, happened again this morning. Hopefully it is a fluke.

I think Elvis is still stuck in the chimney, too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rmnowick said:


> Earl,
> Given the number of people that are experiencing this problem of having to go back through the antenna setup, when the national release goes out, wouldn't it be a fairly simple thing to have the reboot *automatically* force the user to go through the antenna setup again if they were using the OTA features?
> 
> It would sure save the CSR's from having to help 10,000 people solve the same problem
> ...


Yes and no.

Yes, but then you are going people pissed... when it updated automatically over night... and they came home later the next day (not checking in the morning).. and see a Wizard dialog... and nothing recorded on ATSC..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

creese145 said:


> Thanks Earl...
> 
> I did reboot both the computer and DVR but still nothing!


What Media Server are you running?


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Intex said:


> Earl,
> I am NOT using OTA antenna, I was referring to the HD Locals of ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX that DirecTV broadcasts on channel 8/10/39.
> 
> I think that the ATSC setup is for OTA reception.
> Am I missing something?


Intex: I'm getting good PQ on all local HD channels (non OTA).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DishDog said:


> Intex: I'm getting good PQ on all local HD channels (non OTA)so you may have to call D* if RBR does not work.


No... do not call DirecTV if a RBR doesn't fix it... unless you re-force the download and go back to 0x10b


----------



## ExUltimateTV (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a reliably reproducible case on a recorded show: 
Downloaded Elvis (0x115) at 8:54pm PDT Tuesday). 
Recorded Channel 11's news from 11pm to 11:35pm (San Jose, CA). This was not a HiDef broadcast.
It plays fine. I can even FF thru it at 4X fine.
But, every time I try to *skip * thru the commericals at around 11 minutes into it, the HR20 goes black, then does a reboot on its own. 
I've done this now 3 times - once at about midnight, once again right after it rebooted, and now this morning at about 10am (so it's probably not related to rebuilding the schedule as was previously speculated). It happens in the same spot on the show.

I don't have eSata, external antenna, ethernet, nor HDMI hooked up (I use component). I do have CallerID and digital dolby turned on.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

After Elvis I now have the return of 771 Searching for signal message on some local channels in the dallas area. Resolution doesn't seem as crisp either, but maybe I'm crazy on that one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sgrimess said:


> After Elvis I now have the return of 771 Searching for signal message on some local channels in the dallas area. Resolution doesn't seem as crisp either, but maybe I'm crazy on that one.


Local OTA? or Local SAT?


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Are you SURE those are your HD channels? In Nashville (and this is the same in most markets) the guide is usually setup such that a City identifier and number is SD, call letters are HD. For example, in Nashville:
> 
> NA2 is SD ch. 2 (ABC)
> WKRN is HD ch. 2
> ...


Well, I'll double check tonight, but the shows labeled "HD" are in the HNn slots, the KPRC (plain) listing have no HD tags.
PajamaGuy


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please do report OTA Channel issues in the OTA Take3 thread.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

brott said:


> Did you try to change the channel? I've had this happen in 0x115 (TFR bug) and some of the time I can correct the problem by changing the channel and then back. Other times, the system rebooted on its own.


Yes I tried all the remote functions & it was a no go.
The RBR got everything working again.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl,

My Signal strength is:
99: (B) Tuner 1 : Not Acquired, Tuner 2- Not Acquired
103 (A) : 29%
119: 83%
110: 85%
101: 85%

Do you know whats going on??
Thanks!!!



Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry... didn't read it that way.
> What signal strength are you getting on the 99 and 103 Sat?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I picked it was a step back in "the poll" due to the two spontanious reboots I had within 5 minutes of each other this morning. That has nver happened to me in the 5 months I've had the HR20, in fact I have only had to do a RBR twice in those 5 months besides the ones to get the upgrades.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Intex said:


> Earl,
> 
> My Signal strength is:
> 99: (B) Tuner 1 : Not Acquired, Tuner 2- Not Acquired
> ...


Something happened to your signal on the two birds... 29% is way to low to get a lock... and your 99, being empty.

Sounds for some reason your dish got out of wack, but can't rule out the software change either. If you want to go back to 0x10b... to see if it changes...

Only downside... you can't go back to 0x115


----------



## rwhitacre (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry for dumb question, but how do you check what version you have? Can't find it.

I was traveling and did not see the 0x115 download opportunity or I would have done it. can't be any worse than what I have. Wife and kids are ready to kill me. Sure hope this one works and gets pushed quickly

Thx
Rick


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

rwhitacre said:


> Sorry for dumb question, but how do you check what version you have? Can't find it.
> 
> I was traveling and did not see the 0x115 download opportunity or I would have done it. can't be any worse than what I have. Wife and kids are ready to kill me. Sure hope this one works and gets pushed quickly
> 
> ...


menu-------info and settings---------scroll down


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

I just reloaded the 0x10B... the box rebooted itself 3 times since yesterday... all when FF watching a recorded program.

If they don't fix this I don't ever want 0x115.

I have to say the way D* is handling this with all these software downloads is making them look like they don't have a clue. New problems pop up with every new download. 

Now after I went back to 0x10B the box still reboots when FF watching a recorded program? I hope 0x115 did not make any firmware changes on an EEPROM on the mother board?


----------



## rwhitacre (Oct 30, 2006)

jheda said:


> menu-------info and settings---------scroll down


Sorry - can't find.

I have a "Help and Settings", but no "Info and Settings" under the Menu menu

Under Help and Settings, I have Help, Setup, Scheduler, Favs, and Parental. Under Setup, I have an "Info & Test". I scrolled down this and still don't see the SW version

I'm gonna need more help!



Thanks again
Rick


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

rwhitacre said:


> Sorry - can't find.
> 
> I have a "Help and Settings", but no "Info and Settings" under the Menu menu
> 
> ...


Under Setup, I have an "Info & Test" >> just hit enter and scroll down


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

rwhitacre said:


> Sorry - can't find.
> 
> I have a "Help and Settings", but no "Info and Settings" under the Menu menu
> 
> ...


sorry trying to do this by memory im at work

it should be under info and test , which you must highlight and hit enter, then scroll down and it will tell you the version.......


----------



## rwhitacre (Oct 30, 2006)

jheda said:


> sorry trying to do this by memory im at work
> 
> it should be under info and test , shich you must highlight and hit enter then scroll down and it will tell you the version.......


Thanks everyone! got it

I wasn't hitting Enter under Info and Test. I just hopped over to what was displayed. When I hit Enter, it was there

Rick


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

rwhitacre said:


> Sorry - can't find.
> 
> I have a "Help and Settings", but no "Info and Settings" under the Menu menu
> 
> ...


and WELCOME!!!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

rwhitacre said:


> Thanks everyone! got it
> 
> I wasn't hitting Enter under Info and Test. I just hopped over to what was displayed. When I hit Enter, it was there
> 
> Rick


trust me we all did:lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Getting the "Keep or Delete" as soon as selecting the show I want to watch now. One show post-upgrade and two shows pre-upgrade. I rebooted to see if that would fix it but then when I hit play, I didn't get the keep or delete. Instead, I got a black screen and no sound. A FF did not bring the picture in.

For the record, I'm by no means upset about this (maybe a little disappointed, but not rip-crazy upset. I have three TiVos to fall back on). I enjoy having the opportunity to try debugging this in order to make the HR20 a better product.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

jheda said:


> trust me we all did:lol:


Not me! I did it right the first time.. by accident of course.. :lol:


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What Media Server are you running?


wma 11.0...

it worked fine before the update. but the fixes in the update outweigh not getting photos on tv


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

creese145 said:


> wma 11.0...
> 
> it worked fine before the update. but the fixes in the update outweigh not getting photos on tv


Stop and start Media Connect in your services.
Also try to re-add them to your sharing library.

As another option, try one of the alternative media servers that have been mentioned.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

i am watching discovery channel in SD "live" right now and during a commercial the screen froze for about 10 seconds, but still had audio. i didnt touch anything during the glitch, just waited to see if it would correct itself and it did. no rbr's since i forced 0x115 monday night. i am using hdmi to a sony xbr HD tv. and audio is DD thru my a/v receiver.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's why this kind of thing starts to bug me. Essentially you want three things to work when you have a DVR:

1) Be able to watch live TV flawlessly
2) Be able to record a show flawlessly
3) Be able to watch a recorded show flawlessly.

I would think it would behoove D* to work on getting THOSE three things working flawlessly before it wastes it's time on:

Networking
OTA channels (yeah, I know some of you need this, but if the basic functions don't work, then what's the point?)
Guide speed
Trick play

While we WANT those things to work as advertised, in the overall scheme of things they need to stablize the basic functionality of a DVR. Tivo did that flawlessly and added features once everything is stable.

Look, I defended D* to those really knocking the HR20 box as "beta" by calling it a 1.0. But when they bring out new features on the box before fixing the basic features they are taking away resources that could help fix these problems. NONE of the basic features work flawlessly:

1) Watch Live TV - lockups when we change channels, and BSB
2) Record Shows - Instances where shows don't record, padding doesn't work, autorecord of titles doesn't work
3) Watch recordings - lockups, voice dropouts, K/D bug

All work flawlessly on the Tivo platform.


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll add my case to the ones already stated here. When skipping through a recorded show, the unit will occasionally (twice so far, but not all the time) lock up, then reboot.

Paul


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

Steveknj... 
You are absolutely correct.
C


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Veloce said:


> Steveknj...
> You are absolutely correct.
> C


It bugs me, because I've worked with software developers before and if they can't get the basics stablized, management would NEVER tell them to go and release new features.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone reverted back to the old code and been able to reproduce the same issues? I'm thinking of going back myself.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Here's why this kind of thing starts to bug me. Essentially you want three things to work when you have a DVR:
> 
> 1) Be able to watch live TV flawlessly
> 2) Be able to record a show flawlessly
> ...


Why do we have to bring this "topic" into every single fracking thread.

This thread is *NOT* for this topic.... 
It is about issues with the release.

If you want to "hash" this out again.... open a new thread... I am sure there will be plenty of people that will want to do this dance again.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Some times I feel sorry for you Earl.. If I was you there would be a lot of posts missing... Keep up the good work


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

earl, should we report every single glitch with 0x115? no matter how small?


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Stop and start Media Connect in your services.
> Also try to re-add them to your sharing library.
> 
> As another option, try one of the alternative media servers that have been mentioned.


THANKS EARL!!!:hurah: stopping and starting media connect did the trick...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

115 via Elvis (of course).

New HR20. Did the antenna setup before the upgrade. After the upgrade was still working okay. Left the HR20 on an ota channel while I did some antenna work (moving a temporary ota antenna to a permanent location - so it was disconnected for a few minutes). When the antenna was hooked back up, the HR20 somehow thought one of the OTA tuners was committed to something or not available, and would not let me change channels on the other one. It just kept giving me a message to press exit (to stay on the channel I was on) or select (to change channel) but it never changed channel. Had to do an RBR and after doing so it is working fine again.

Comparing OTA signal and reception between the HR20 and the Samsung 4273's internal tuner, the TV does noticeably better on weak signal stations.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

2tonedug said:


> earl, should we report every single glitch with 0x115? no matter how small?


Yes... But let's not get to nit-pickie here.


----------



## THE TRUE ONE (Dec 14, 2006)

I just got the auto reboot while watching Letterman from last night. I was doing the fwd slip function at the time about halfway thru the show right after penelope cruz was going off.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

I watched 2 shows last night (House and Law and Order: CI) that were recored with x115 and FF and replay and RW through all the comercials and everything worked as it was suppose too....no auto reboots...Also paused show for 10 minutes and screensaver came on,while I let the dogs out, started playback and worked fine.

I did see Mr. pinky though sometimes....


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Random lockups when I leave a recorded show paused for more than 5 min. this was not an issues with 0x10b. Will be reverting to previous version tonight.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Well I've been home with cold so I've had plenty of time to put the new "Elvis" through it's paces. I've done everything from skipping through a two hour program I recorded this afternoon, fast forwarding, pausing then skipping and all the trick plays available. I was not able to get it to Spontaneously ReBoot. 
I had the two SRBs this morning but that was it. I downloaded the update Monday night and didn't have any problems yesterday. So who knows what caused the SRB this morning.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

I only have 3 or 4 shows in "My Playlist". How many recordings do people have in their playlist or how much available disk space do you free have for those people seeing the spontanious reboots when FFW or RRW?

Could be a harddrive I/O issue or a defragmentation issue if the hard drive has a lot of data on it....just a thought....


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Bug Report #1- Ox115:

Taped Letterman last night and watched today. (Began taping while watching the show and finished watching today.)

While watching the show today, I pressed fast forward and the HR20 rebooted. Before it rebooted, the screen went black. When I saw the black screen I pressed the play button and that's when it rebooted.

I pressed FF toward the end of the taping and I taped from our local CBS HD feed, not OTA.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I've read every post in this thread and I don't recall anyone getting the BSB with 115, but I was just hit. Oprah was on and I went back to the beginning of the buffer (probably around 5 minutes) and my wife starting watching it. She went to FF through the commercials and the screen went black. The unit was completely unresponsive to the remote. I switched over to my backup R10 and after Oprah ended, went back to the HR20 and I had the BSB (black screen, but the remote responded). I did a RBR. Everything seemed to come back up as expected.

It happened to be recording the Real World at the time and it appears to be fine.


----------



## Locktite (Dec 15, 2006)

Within a few hours of the download the unit "locked-up". Remote didn't work nor did any of the buttons on the box. Happened when I changed channels. Did a RBR and everything was fine for a couple of hours and then it "locked-up" again. This time it happened when I went to watch pre-recorded material. As soon as I hit the "list" button it froze. Another RBR, however when it finished re-booting the only entry in the "Guide" sort menu was my favorite channels, all other (Locals, HD channels, etc) options were missing. This time I unplugged the unit for a few minutes. Since I plugged it back in and it re-booted everything seems to be ok.

By the way, essentially the same thing happened after the "Santa" download of Ox10b and after unplugging and re-booting everything was fine until the "Elvis" download.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Well I spoke too soon....did a bunch of trick plays during the live broadcast of our local news just now and guess what:SRB!!!! As I type this.:nono2:


----------



## kevc66 (Oct 13, 2006)

I finally (unfortunately) have had my first problem with the HR20!! Since forcing the 0x115 update, My caller ID seems to have stopped working, No screen display. Anyone else have this problem now, but worked fine before?
Kevin


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm seeing a lot of reports about Reboots when FF or Skip is pressed -- but almost noone is saying how many times FF or Skip was pressed (a few have said 4x on FF and several Skips, but no firm numbers). 

I say this because without that, how can we know what the problem is? I have 115 and I typically use FF 2x at every commercial and then Back6 1,2 or 3 times. I also have Skipped once or twice and did Rewind a number of times, but I've never seen the Reboot problem. Is that because I only use FF 2x? Is the only problem with FF in the 4x mode? If so, is the workaround "don't do that"? 

More info please.

Also, since updating to 115, I've been leaving channel 73 (ESPN HD) set and haven't yet seen the BSB again. Time will tell.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richlife said:


> I'm seeing a lot of reports about Reboots when FF or Skip is pressed -- but almost noone is saying how many times FF or Skip was pressed (a few have said 4x on FF and several Skips, but no firm numbers).


I tried to duplicate this on an SD channel and was not able to do so. I have ONLY been able to get this to happen on an MPEG4 channel, and I have been able to make it happen very quickly every time that I tried to do it. Basically by doing a 4xREW and then a 4xFF through the Live TV buffer until it restarted. Others have used other Trick Play functions with similar results.

I believe at least one person reported this happening on HDnet which is an MPEG2 HD channel. OTA is also MPEG2, so it may not come in to play for OTA folks. I don't know of anyone who has reported it on an SD channel, though.


----------



## Locktite (Dec 15, 2006)

kevc66 said:


> I finally (unfortunately) have had my first problem with the HR20!! Since forcing the 0x115 update, My caller ID seems to have stopped working, No screen display. Anyone else have this problem now, but worked fine before?
> Kevin


Just found out my Caller ID has also quit working. Was fine before "Elvis". Turned it "Off" and back "On" several times to no avail. Also cleared the list of previous messages. No help! Oh well! Maybe it will work again after "Martin" or "Punxsutawny Phil"!!!!


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

had 115 black screen/freeze up on me, once on mpeg4, once on a normal SD. reverting back to 10b. never had any issues until today, oh well. luck had to run out some time.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Mythbusters only recorded 24 minutes. Luckily it was a repeat that it recorded even though I have only first run set to record.


----------



## scottrof (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, sorry if this has been mentioned before but I'm going to mention it anyway.

I've had two BSD's in the last week and I've had success when I mark them 'save until i delete'. After marking them as such I was able to go right in and watch them. This was the kind of BSD where it said it was 30 min and it would just hold on 0:00 no matter what I did.

Don't know if it was a coincidence but wanted to throw it out there.

So far the 115 has been golden for me.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

scottrof said:


> Ok, sorry if this has been mentioned before but I'm going to mention it anyway.
> 
> I've had two BSD's in the last week and I've had success when I mark them 'save until i delete'. After marking them as such I was able to go right in and watch them. This was the kind of BSD where it said it was 30 min and it would just hold on 0:00 no matter what I did.
> 
> ...


Interesting info. Makes me wonder if the recorded file got left Open and when you changed the save criteria the file was closed and therefore accessible. If I get one again, I'll be sure to try it.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

brott said:


> I tried to duplicate this on an SD channel and was not able to do so. I have ONLY been able to get this to happen on an MPEG4 channel, and I have been able to make it happen very quickly every time that I tried to do it. Basically by doing a 4xREW and then a 4xFF through the Live TV buffer until it restarted. Others have used other Trick Play functions with similar results.
> 
> I believe at least one person reported this happening on HDnet which is an MPEG2 HD channel. OTA is also MPEG2, so it may not come in to play for OTA folks. I don't know of anyone who has reported it on an SD channel, though.


Doug, Do you see this only live or on recordings? I thought I've seen that it occurs in recordings.

As I indicated, I'd like to know if there's a workaround like avoiding 4xFF. Like someone said, watching tv is for enjoyment, not frustration. If there's a workaround, that's the route for me. The bugs hit often enough that I don't need to chase them.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

*Problem*
Audio sounds like a jigsaw,

*Setup*
Channel 24, KVUE, Local HD provided by D*
HR20-700 Audio set for Dolby on
Fiber connection to Bose Lifestyle 48
HR20-700 FW 0x115 via Elvis1
Bose reporting DD 2
Show was evening news. Not a HD show.
Show Accoding to Jim in HD also showed problem

*Other Checks*
Channel 24-1 OTA - HD Local is fine
Channel 24 Regular SD provided by D* works
Have not found any other channel having this problem

*Solution*
Tried Record Reset
Tried Power down everything, power up

*FIXED*
It must have been a D* problem. It is working today, 1/11/2007


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richlife said:


> Doug, Do you see this only live or on recordings? I thought I've seen that it occurs in recordings.
> 
> As I indicated, I'd like to know if there's a workaround like avoiding 4xFF. Like someone said, watching tv is for enjoyment, not frustration. If there's a workaround, that's the route for me. The bugs hit often enough that I don't need to chase them.


I haven't seen this on any recordings, but I also haven't watch any recordings that were made with 0x115. I think that is the kicker.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

Since getting the last update from Elvis, two of my manual recorings on league pass (LAL vs. Memphis & LAL vs. Houston) have failed--I get a delete now message when I start playing. I was able to schedule manual recordings on league pass with the last release, so it looks like 115 is a step back with respect to manual recordings.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

kaz said:


> had 115 black screen/freeze up on me, once on mpeg4, once on a normal SD. reverting back to 10b. never had any issues until today, oh well. luck had to run out some time.


screen freezeup (with audio still running) on 10b after downgrade from 115 on live SD local 8:07 central. hitting "guide" worked, selecting the HD version of the channel came back w/ a black freezeup of the whole system. RBR to recover. I guess 115 left behind a present after downgrade.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

My HR-20 was locked up this evening. I reset the box and discovered it recorded Jimmy Kimmel Live plus 19 hours. I have Jimmy Kimmel Live as a SL. 1st run, keep 5 episodes. Has anyone experience this issue?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Spanky_Partain said:


> *Problem*
> Audio sounds like a jigsaw,
> 
> *Setup*
> ...


I'm hearing that also so I think it's a problem on D*'s end. If still there in the morning I'll probably call it in.


----------



## Quickone (Dec 4, 2006)

just got home and found the dreaded black screen bug, could scroll through the guide but not picture or sound just black screen, just did a reset. I never had the BSB before and I have been using the hr20 since its been released, oh well first time for everything!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, watched several recordings, both pre and post Elvis. Luckily I haven't had any lockups or reboots as others have reported. These have been SD, MPEG2HD, MPEG4 HD and OTA recordings.

Now I only FFW2 and use play or replay for trick plays, nothing else.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the new sw and have more problems than I've ever had. Here's the list:

1. BSD (although I've had it about 4 times, each time it would fix itself after about 60 seconds - so I guess that's an improvement???)

2. Deleted recording - last night when I went to bed, Boston Legal had recorded and was in my playlist. Today, it was no longer in the playlist. Nobody used the TV between these two periods. How does that happen?

3. My To Do list had a number of "Will Not Record" and "Cancelled" next to future scheduled recordings. Is this normal?

4. I believe this may be a new one. I did a search and then tried to record a show, however, every time I selected the show in the results window of the search, it would only take me to a live TV showing of that show (it happened to be showing at this time) and would not give me any recording options.

I've just reset the unit to see if that improves performance and I'll post again after more usage.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... do not call DirecTV if a RBR doesn't fix it... unless you re-force the download and go back to 0x10b


Oops, me bad.


----------



## kblair (Aug 20, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> It bugs me, because I've worked with software developers before and if they can't get the basics stablized, management would NEVER tell them to go and release new features.


I have read this board for 3 mo's and used my HR20 for 5 weeks now thru 3 software updates each fixing problems and adding updates. I am now at 115 and have never had a lockup or had to reboot other than to force a new pretest update. I haven't had pixeling on mpeg4 and have 87+ on all signals(no OTA Locals). I never put my receiver in standby but have been hit 3 or 4 times with power bumps. I have never lost a series recording or had any lockups while stopping, rewinding, fastforwarding and playing.
What I am saying is there are many others who are just as pleased with their units as I am because it works as advertised. I not saying you are not having problems but because you are doesn't mean the unit is trash. Because most electronics is made as cheap as possible, there are bound to be problems from time to time with hardware. We have had to replace 243 of 245 motherboards in a major brand computer. I can say that the software works in the HR20 because it does on my unit.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

i taped mega structures at 5:00 eastern time on channel 76 dshd and couldnt play it back just balck screen.


----------



## jread2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Recorded Friday Night Lights tonight. Couldn't play back -- just a black screen. Did a red button reset and was able to watch it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Turning on the TV and taking the DVR out of standby results in a screen with pink cast, as if the "Pinkie" bug were covering the screen. The picture is viewable, just very pink. Turning the TV off and on again fixes the problem.

Of note: When turning the TV on the first time, it didn't do the "Woody Woodpecker" audio stutter it generally does [I am assuming this is HDMI negotiation taking place.] The second time it did. Generally turning the TV off and on again within the space of a minute does not result in the audio stutter.

I therefore believe that "Super-Pinkie" is a result of failed HDMI negotiation.

I had this problem on two other occasions in past months but not since at least Thanksgiving.

My TV is a Philips 37pf9431d/37 connected through HDMI. At this point I haven't tried using component.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

this morning my wife turned the box on and locked up! no picture, no giude no anything. that what she tells me. she did a RBR and worked ok after that.
i have noticed the guide does seem a little faster when changing channels, but waiting 3 to 4 pluse seconds for the video to display is no cool. i have also noticed after the download that on atleast on CBS and ABC both HD that the audio drops out for a few seconds every now and then. during the presidents speech it dropped out 3 times withing the 1st 10 min an CBS then on criminal minds it dropped out to many times to count. im in the far north west burbs of chicago.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Earl- this is a strange one. I downloaded 0115, noticed better reception on my "trouble" channel komohd 4.1, zip 98119. This is a channel that comes in great when the off air is plugged directly into my tv. 

As an experiment I then went through the antenna setup again downloading the latest for my zip code. Now I get zero signal on 4.1 komohd. 

Can you help?

Thanks,


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wanted to get this in for the D* observers. Have 115, and now have the record button bug. (twice push shows no R))), but show is listed in the to do list. I didn't have this before 115. I've seen other threads on this issue. Just my 2c.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

travelswiss said:


> Earl- this is a strange one. I downloaded 0115, noticed better reception on my "trouble" channel komohd 4.1, zip 98119. This is a channel that comes in great when the off air is plugged directly into my tv.
> 
> As an experiment I then went through the antenna setup again downloading the latest for my zip code. Now I get zero signal on 4.1 komohd.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I don't have any ideas for you.
Other then report it in the OTA Take 3 thread as well.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> Earl- this is a strange one. I downloaded 0115, noticed better reception on my "trouble" channel komohd 4.1, zip 98119. This is a channel that comes in great when the off air is plugged directly into my tv.
> 
> As an experiment I then went through the antenna setup again downloading the latest for my zip code. Now I get zero signal on 4.1 komohd.
> 
> ...


Last night I turned on my Hr20 and noticed that 8-1 was no longer listed as KSBW, but something else, with primarily Spanish programming. So I went into my antenna setup, and there are 2 8-1's now. Unselected the spanish one and reselected my own 8-1. When I went into signal strength, I had no signal on 8-1. Changed the stations back and still had no signal on 8-1. So I switched back again so that the "correct" 8-1 would be in my guide and figured I'd mess with it later.

This morning I was watching TV and went to 8-1, not remembering that the channel had no signal strength, and it showed up and we watched the channel.

I haven't gone back in to see if there is signal strength now or not, but there definately was NOT last night.


----------



## mtk67 (Dec 16, 2006)

Quickone said:


> just got home and found the dreaded black screen bug, could scroll through the guide but not picture or sound just black screen, just did a reset. I never had the BSB before and I have been using the hr20 since its been released, oh well first time for everything!


I also came home to find this problem on my HR20 today. The last show recorded successfully was on Tuesday night. Everything recorded today was of a black screen. Oddly, the only channels that were working tonight were some of my locals - channel 3/wkyc-nbc, channel 5/wews-abc, channel 8/wjw-fox and channel 19/woio-cbs. The CW affiliate (channel 43-wuab) did not work nor did any of my other channels. I should point out that I get all of my locals in HD over the sat, not ota.

I never saw the black screen problem before upgrading to the 115 beta code two nights ago. I have had my HR20 for about a month.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I got the random reboot while watching Deal or No Deal - screen just went black and the blue lights started spinning....... 1st time I've had that.


----------



## ZELLIS (Jan 5, 2007)

we recorded boston legal last night "HD" and watched it tonight... no problems with the recording. we used FF 4 to forward 30 min into the program. ans i saw pinky for the ist time!!!!:sure:


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Since downloading 0x115 two days ago, I'm experiencing severe audio problems on local CBS station KFMB channel 8 (via sat). Noticed it a few times on local ABC station KGTV channel 10, haven't really watched anything on the local NBC or Fox stations, so I don't know if it happens on those stations.

The audio problem manifests itself in two ways. The first way is with a jarring "eh-eh-eh" noise first and then no audio. Someone else described this as a "jigsaw" sound. Sometimes I get slight video breakup when this first happens. The second way is that the audio just drops out. Length of dropouts ranges from a few seconds to five seconds or more. Severe, because it can happen so many times that it makes following dialog unbearable. When mirroring the same channel via OTA on my HR10, I am not experiencing audio dropouts (6.3b fixed that!). DD is set on, connection is via optical from HR20 to my receiver.

If this problem doesn't go away by Sunday, I'll have to drop back to 0x10b to be able to watch my Chargers kick the Patriots butt on CBS. Or I could just watch on my HR10.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Forgot to add:

This morning I turned on the TV around 7:40 AM PT and the HR20 was on Good Morning America, local ABC channel 10. I used replay to catch something I had just missed, and then used rewind. When I hit play, I noticed that the time cursor was stuck at about 4:35 AM PT. I used the trick play functions back and forth a few times and then it stopped responding to any command from the remote. Had to do a RBR to regain control. Seemed to be OK after that.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> *Problem*
> Audio sounds like a jigsaw,
> 
> *Setup*
> ...


I checked this channel on my H20 and have the same problem. It must be a problem with the D* feed and not just the HR20.

GH


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Under 115 had an unplayable recording. Back screen, time stuck at 0:00. I tried everything to get it to move around (FF, RW, 30s Slip, Skip to tick, Skip to end, Skip to beginning) to no avail. 

Bummer as this is the first unplayable since receiving 10b that I have had. It's been a nice few weeks up to this one mixup.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> Under 115 had an unplayable recording. Back screen, time stuck at 0:00. I tried everything to get it to move around (FF, RW, 30s Slip, Skip to tick, Skip to end, Skip to beginning) to no avail.
> 
> Bummer as this is the first unplayable since receiving 10b that I have had. It's been a nice few weeks up to this one mixup.


Did you try a restart? What happened?


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Running Elvis.

Tonight while watching Friday Night Lights recorded on local mpeg4 channel 13 (Birmingham, AL), about half way through the show, when I used 30secSlip x3, the screen went black and then the unit rebooted. When I went back to FNL in the list to play the show, it started from the beginning.


----------



## Tike1994 (Oct 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why do we have to bring this "topic" into every single fracking thread.


Earl, nice use of the BSG "fracking".

What's the latest on WBBM 2.1 in Chicago? It doesn't really matter whether we get it with OTA since we get it through the dish now. This is the whole reason I upgraded to the HR20 since I couldn't get channel 2 OTA with my TV or HR10-250.

Just curious if you had any insight on the problems with CBS2. I know that it had to do with the fact that they are on channel 2 OTA and low channels aren't really intended for HD.

So far no problems with 115.

Thanks for all of your hard work!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tike1994 said:


> Earl, nice use of the BSG "fracking".
> 
> What's the latest on WBBM 2.1 in Chicago? It doesn't really matter whether we get it with OTA since we get it through the dish now. This is the whole reason I upgraded to the HR20 since I couldn't get channel 2 OTA with my TV or HR10-250.
> 
> ...


Re: BSG.. 

As for WBBM-DT no new information yet... .VHF band is just a major pain, always has been, always will... not sure why the FCC assigned that to WBBM... but as of right now... no new information.

ILL (glad they fracking won tonight; '96 grad).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Got Elvis Monday night. This evening turned on tv and brought HR20 out of standby on MPEg4 channel. No trickplay functions would work, though I could change channels, bring up list and info screens, etc. RBR fixed the problem.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Got 115 on Monday and this evening when I turned the HR20 on I had a black screen lockup, my first one. The system had been off for at least 24 hours. No picture or sound. No response to any remote buttons except "Info". It showed a "More Info" box but wouldn't respond when selected and after it went off, would no longer display. Only recourse was a RBR. Working fine after that. The system was set on an OTA channel when it locked up and is currently connected to a temporary antenna (11 inch piece of stripped coax) until it is moved to the primary viewing location. It did successfully record a SD program Tuesday evening. Seems okay after RBR. I'm leaving it on a SD channel when off to see if that helps.

GH


----------



## jovac (Oct 16, 2006)

While watching time shifted "According to Jim" on MPEG4 HD Local in STL, I was FFWDing through some commercials when at about 18 minutes into the program the screen went black and the HR20 rebooted. Running 115 release. Seems similar to problems others are having but thought another comfirmation couldn't hurt.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just stopped/deleted a show that was recorded from the "List" area. After it successfully deleted the show it locked up solid on the List. RBR required. Came back fine.

SD show...


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm going back to 010B. I'm experiencing more problems with the 115. Lockups, random restarts.. all in a span of 4 hours.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I am also reporting the spontaneous reboot. 
During Law and Order SVU about 46 minutes in (I was not FF or Rew) it rebooted. After the reboot I was able to bring it off the list and FF past the 46 minute mark and watch the rest of the show.
So far this unit, 0 for 2 on recordings (audio synch off originally). Have had for about 24 hours. Should I go back to the last release?


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

jedi-phish said:


> Running Elvis.
> 
> Tonight while watching Friday Night Lights recorded on local mpeg4 channel 13 (Birmingham, AL), about half way through the show, when I used 30secSlip x3, the screen went black and then the unit rebooted. When I went back to FNL in the list to play the show, it started from the beginning.


Updated via Elvis the 9th, have had three resets today. Two of which where on a playback of Mpeg4 NY/CSI. Same sequence as yours. Did a slip through a commercial and got the black screen and self restart. After the reset I replayed the NY/CSI to the same point and repeated the slip. Same results. What does that mean? Something in the recording doing it? Would like to hear some reactions to this.
By the way, the first self restart happened when I brought it out of standby.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Experienced this bug this morning again described here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=772594&postcount=91

This time, things got ugly quick, tried to FF to real time, became unresponsive to all remote commands, had to RBR.

Can anyone else duplicate this??? Basically for me, if I leave the playbar rewound approx. 45 mins. back (or more) unpaused, and then go to bed, I wake up with the bug described. Odd...


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

Not going to read through the entire thread, but I was experiencing some audio dropouts today on an ota channel broadcasting dolby digital. 

Flipped channel, came back, and it went away.


----------



## geoliquid (Aug 22, 2006)

This has already been mentioned but I'll post anyway. the wife got a reboot while watching a prerecorded show. It was during trickplay. The was from an HD mpeg4 local over sat and was recorded before the update.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

i lost just slip feature today and it wouldnt come back reset only thing i could do to being it back. never had that before.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Noticed 2 problems tonite, both new to my HR20. Wouldn't rewind at all on a Mpeg-2 recording made today from Court TV, Most Shocking Police Chases 2. Had to skip back to the beginning then FF to the spot we wanted to be.
Also just now, during a playback of an Mpeg-4 HD program from today, it just randomly reset during a FF session through a commercial about 15 mins. into the program.
These have never happened before 115 on this unit.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

Elvis visited me on the first night. I had three reboots in about an hour before I went to bed. It happened between two programs. Both programs were MPEG4 recordings from AFTER the Elvis update. 

Both programs had audio issues first. The video/audio sync was off by about 3 seconds. I used to be able to pause the program, then resume and everything would be caught up. When I unpaused, it was in sync for about a second, then the audio sounded a little funny before it went back to about a 3 sec out of sync problem. After a few trick plays, screen went black and it rebooted. 

I updated two boxes and was not able to reproduce the problem on the second box. Tonight, I tried to force the reboot on the one that I had the problem on the first night and could not. Even on one of the same programs that it originally occurred on. The audio was no longer out of sync with the video on the program either. 

I haven't been able to force it, so the only thing I saw in common was the audio/video sync problem before it rebooted. 

I have company coming over for the playoffs game on Saturday, so I think I'm going to revert back on that box rather than risk a 7 min reboot during the game. I'd be embarrassed. :blush:


----------



## jsnable (Aug 19, 2006)

Turned on unit tonight (1/10) and ESPN HD was playing with no problems. Entered 95 using remote's keypad, then went to 96 using channel up button. Experienced black screen lockup with info banner displayed but nothing else. No response from remote or any button on main unit save the resolution button. RBR fixed issue and no other problems tonight.

Jay
"Elvis" 0x115
Sony Bravia S2000 via HDMI


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'm hearing that also so I think it's a problem on D*'s end. If still there in the morning I'll probably call it in.


Don't call D* about a problem with 115!
CSR's do not know about the "Elvis" download & will not know how to help.
Only call D* if you revert back to the old version!


----------



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just now I turned on my HR20 that had Elvis installed yesterday evening. It had been off for around 20 hours and I was hit by the black screen on non MPE4 & OTA channels; rebooting through the menus fixed the problem.


----------



## bmachia (Dec 20, 2006)

Just to follow-up. 

I have now see the BSB for the second evening in a row. I've had my HR20 since October, but it wasn't until Tuesday night that I first saw it. At that time I was running 010B. 

Later Tuesday evening I upgraded to 0115.

Wednesday evening when I got home from work, I had the BSB again (this time under 0115).

Conclusions: BSB in both 010B & 0115 (At least here)

Bill


----------



## traderfjp (Dec 25, 2006)

I haven't had one issue since I downloaded Elvis. With Santa I was getting the black screen, shows would tape and then there wouldn't be anything there when I went to playback and a few lockups. So for so good. However, I only downloaded it on Tuesday and only played with it for a few hours. I would hold my judgement until a week or so.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> Well, I'll double check tonight, but the shows labeled "HD" are in the HNn slots, the KPRC (plain) listing have no HD tags.
> PajamaGuy


You are right - I was wrong! (Damn - I hate it when that happens!)

The HNx channels are SD, the Station-identified ones are DTV-Local-HD.

0115 recordings did NOT display the diagonal interference.
0115 recordings had no audio skips until I interfeered with their playing. Then and only then did I start getting audio dropouts. (but not as bad as 010b)

The "dash" is the bottom-left & unmarked button on my remote - and it does work, thank-you.

My DTV-Locals below channel 40, are still not listed in the guide when I filter for "Local channels"

I 02468 updated to 0115 on Monday and have still not seen nor forced a reboot.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have had good results with OTA and recordings, but when I was using the search feature to try to setup some series links the box froze up (the PIG was still working) and wouldn't respond to the remote at all. I had pushed a few of the right-left-up-down buttons pretty fast, but don't know if that contributed to the problem. RBR time!


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

I had my first issue with 0x115 last night when the President was on.

I was watching OTA when I hit the guide button. While the preview window was still running in the upper right hand side correctly, the entire system went into slow motion. Almost non responsive to the remote. Exited the guide, same thing slow slow slow, went back to the guide, same thing. Guide was very slow to update and scroll through. It was taking 5 seconds or more to respond to each command.

Finally I got it to change to a SD station on the Sat and it instantly was back to normal.

Went back to the OTA channel and hit the guide button and everything was fine.

The system seemed to get bogged down by something that had a higher priority than the user interface. Once it worked its way out, everything was back to normal.

I saw this once with 0x10B but it took a RBR to get back to normal.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Just felt like adding my problems to the list...4 bsd 2 had those -1:-59 numbers at the bottom of the status bar and 2 were just black couldn't ff or slip to clear up. Fortunately, these were just the kids shows but this house would go nuclear if either 24 or Rome didn't record Sunday.
By the way brought it out of sleep this morning and couldn't pause live tv powered off and back on again still no luck...the menu button was the only one that worked but that was delayed by about 8 seconds or so. rbr working well so far.

Forgot to mention...the one good improvement with 115 is that my caller id is now working Flawlessly for the first time since I got it in early Oct.


----------



## DanPainter (Sep 16, 2006)

jedi-phish said:


> Running Elvis.
> 
> Tonight while watching Friday Night Lights recorded on local mpeg4 channel 13 (Birmingham, AL), about half way through the show, when I used 30secSlip x3, the screen went black and then the unit rebooted. When I went back to FNL in the list to play the show, it started from the beginning.


The exact same thing happened to me last night during a recording of According To Jim. The unit rebooted so I went back to According To Jim and the exact same thing happened again in the same exact spot in the recording.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not having any random resets (or having to reset at all), but I have noticed an apparent bug twice in the last day:

Near the end of two different shows that I recorded OTA, I got several pixellated breakups, with corresponding missing audio. Both were in the last 3 to 5 mins of the shows, and both were watched by using multiple slips to go through commercials. (slips work great, btw) The break ups were not associated with coming out of a slip...those all went normally. They happened while watching (and doing nothing else) the end of the show itself, not a commercial. 

Important Note: these showed up LIVE while I was watching (recording), and are on the recordings as well. They also showed up on channels that I NEVER have had a breakup before. I'm willing to bet that my Sammy HDTV tuner would not have seen any such breakup, but I can't prove it, because I was watching the HR20 at the time. I also observed this on one SD show via satellite (USA Network)

I have never seen this behavior before, and I've seen it 3 times since the update. I think there is something wrong with 0x115. This one shouldn't go national IF what I saw is common to others.


----------



## waltm (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had 4 instances of the picture going to a black screen. Two where while sequentially changing through all the channels (making a favorites list, not a normal viewing habit). The picture went black and no sound, the menu and GUI seemed fine until I tried to do a signal strength test. This seemed to lock the system. Red button brought everything back. The other 2 were while FF a recorded program. One came back on its own after a minute or so, the other required a reboot.

Thanks for letting us help out in the beta testing, it's always nice to see a company try to work out bugs before a general release. Please let me know if there is any other system info you require to help with pinpointing these issues.


----------



## psychojerm (Dec 17, 2006)

Last night, while changing from a OTA HD channel to a SD channel the unit locked up. black screen with intermittent white "snowy" screen alternating about every 3-5 seconds. no guide, unit totally non-responsive, no audio. RBR seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

ExUltimateTV said:


> I have a reliably reproducible case on a recorded show:
> Downloaded Elvis (0x115) at 8:54pm PDT Tuesday).
> Recorded Channel 11's news from 11pm to 11:35pm (San Jose, CA). This was not a HiDef broadcast.
> It plays fine. I can even FF thru it at 4X fine.
> ...


Guys, this is a perfect bug report. The only possible addition might be TV make & model.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

KSteiner said:


> Could be a harddrive I/O issue or a defragmentation issue if the hard drive has a lot of data on it....just a thought....


Probably not. Every linux system I've used in the past ~8 years claims defragging is not an issue. Unless Directv rolled their own distro.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

So far, no major glitches with 115 here. Watched a few recorded shows, 30 slip and RW worked as it should. Only minor glithes I've had are "pinky" (not sure what that is, but there was the play arrow background turned pink after restarting from pause (didn't seem to cause any issue though) and I had, while watching Big Day on a recording a slight drop out, like it skipped one or two seconds of the show. I used the jump back key and replayed it, same thing happened. This was a recording of the MPEG4 D* locals. I was also recording another show at the time I was watching. HDMI, using TV's speakers. Also an occassional pixelation has occured, but I even had that from time to time on my SD Tivo, so I just attribute those to normal broadcast issues.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

First, no BSB, no black 0 min recordings, no reboots with 115.

I recorded the UNC/Virginia game last night fron an H* local. With 10 min game time left, I extended the recording 15 min -- something I've done often pre-115 with games. It happened that I also watched the game live and didn't look at the recording until it was over. After the game I went into Playlist and there were three (3!) recordings showing for the game -- all properly included in a properly identifed folder. All showed a start time of 9:00. The bizarre part was the two recordings listed first (typically those most recent in time) which I'll describe in detail below. The last recording (normally listed first in time) was perfect, no problems. 

The first two recordings only showed 1:05 for recording length (the actual was 2:15). I couldn't rewind past 0:55 min recording time. I could FF and watch to the end of the game (recording time 2:15) -- this despite the fact that the recording length showed as 1:05. It was strange watching the current time below the status line showing 1:04, 1:05, 1:06 etc. until 2:15! But then I still couldn't rewind back past 0:55 recording time. These recordings took actual space on the disk because I could see the Available Space increment when I deleted each. Same for the good recording (obviously).

While checking all this I spent about 15 minutes aggressively FFing, Rewinding, Slip30ing, Back6ing and Play-ing with no problems except one. No reboots, no unplanned stops, etc. The only problem I had was in the good recording when I tried to Slip30 Bush (the first part of the game was preempted with his speech) with 30 Slips backed up (yes, the Slip indicator with "30") and his image began shaking like he was apoplectic -- the Slip had stopped and it was hung repeating an approximately 1 sec segment. That stopped and all was fine after I pressed Play.

The good news is that I lost nothing and had no real problems at all with the Trick Play keys. The bad news is that I really didn't need three recordings.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

My theory is kinda tarnished. I turned off OTA and networking thinking they were the cause of my stability issues but I got a black screen and reboot this morning. I left the DVR on local MPEG4 NBC so maybe that would do it. Either way, I am going to turn back on OTA and see how it does. I dont mind the overnight black screen as much as the locks after trying to delete a program.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you try a restart? What happened?


Restart and recording was still there, and still stuck. Strange. I was a recording of Beauty and the Geek off of WGN in HD. Our system has been very stable under 10b in this regards so it was a bit surprising.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

im watching the practice and about 10 minutes into it it started to stutter the video and the audio like it was in slow motion and the audio was in slow motion. i could hear the audio talking real slow and then i pressed pause and then resumed and it fixed it. never had this before!


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

oh im on my reset in 3 days


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

elas123 said:


> oh im on my reset in 3 days


eh? First, second, third reset? Was it spontaneous or did you have to force a reboot because of a hang. Your post is incomprehensible, try again.


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

Got 115 the 1st night thanks to Elvis. Since then, have had two re-boots while watching shows (both local HD) and have had one show appear to be there but wasn't (black screen, couldn't FF, skip, anything) (Local station, non-HD), and have had the very annoying screen saver appear during playback too many times to count. Those are the big things.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

First reboot was cause of my DD not working right. second was for black screen recordings and the 3rd is for i lost my 30 slip functions. anyways does it matter really why i restarted cause it doesnt seems to fix things for long?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

elas123 said:


> First reboot was cause of my DD not working right. second was for black screen recordings and the 3rd is for i lost my 30 slip functions. anyways does it matter really why i restarted cause it doesnt seems to fix things for long?


Yes, it does matter. Spontaneously rebooting on its own is one kind of problem. Hanging or other misbehavior is another set of problems. If the goal is to troubleshoot, it's nice not to be sent down blind alleys...that's all. So it appears that you chose to reboot 3 different times:

First: DD not working right (what wasn't right?)
Second: Black Screen Recordings (what channel? hd-locals? ota? program?)
Third: 30 Sec Slip (what was it doing or not doing?)

So, yes, if you provide more detail on each of these, it helps develop patterns and troubleshoot the problem...and isn't that the point of downloading a release candidate?


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

I was just informed that the HR20 had to be reset each morning after receiving the 0x115 update (Wednesday and Thursday morning). The only thing that I did was turn it off before going to bed and then it was turned on in the morning discovering a reset was needed. No shows were scheduled to record. However overall, so far, I have experienced less issues with this software upgrade than with 0x10B while watching TV. The real test will be when I'm recording the NFL on both tuners. That always seemed to be a problem with 0x10B.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl and the guys/gals at DTV:

I am one of the lucky ones in LA to be blessed automatically with updates. Both of my HR20's got them at 2:39AM on Wed.

Both worked fine for part of the first day (I don't notice any speed increases so I don't know what anyone is talking about in the menus - the info update actually seems slower, much slower).

Two issues (one old one new).

1. 32 hours post update - Black Screen of Death [BSOD/BSB] on HDMI box (HDMI and no active OTA) - last used on MPEG2 local in HD (NBC 83) the morning 24 hours prior when it worked fine with 
0x115. See specs below. Did menu reboot and back up in 5-6 minutes this AM. Menu reboots are slower now as well.

2. Downstairs box (COMPONENT and OTA Active) the night before last recorded two episodes of the Tonight show (ch 83 HD MPEG 2 local). It did not delete the repeat of the first run show at its 3am re-broadcast even though only the 11:35 PM first run is set to record. Odd, first time I noticed this behavior since 0xaf or some earlier release.

Very frustrated with these damn BSOD/BSB issues - this release is not ready for prime time and neither is the box if this keeps up.

Come on guys - is this an MPEG2 HD locals, HDMI, Component, OTA or software issue. One month almost and no progress on the BSOD/BSB issue that is unacceptable. I'll be calling the CSRs today wasting more of my time...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> Come on guys - is this an MPEG2 HD locals, HDMI, Component, OTA or software issue. *One month almost and no progress* on the BSOD/BSB issue that is unacceptable. I'll be calling the CSRs today wasting more of my time...


Let's at least be fair. There were likely a lot of people out for two weeks for Christmas and New Years. Things should be easier for everyone now that the Holidays are over. As far as I'm concerned, DirecTV is working at an appropriate speed.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

brott said:


> Let's at least be fair. There were likely a lot of people out for two weeks for Christmas and New Years. Things should be easier for everyone now that the Holidays are over. As far as I'm concerned, DirecTV is working at an appropriate speed.


Brott:

Fair sure. Fair is to give us a product that works 4 months after its public release. Fair is to give us all a 10% credit on our bills until it does. Fair is to offer us compensation for being beta testers.

Fair is give them a month to get the BDOD/BSB - one MAJOR bug - fixed. If anything this "update" seems to have added to the issues (OTA reception, random reboots etc.) and fixed NONE. When my work needs to get done I don't take a vacation - it's postponed. D* has major work to do on the BSOD/BSB bug - one issue, one bug, one month.

DirecTV has not been fair to me with this transition and in fact has forced me to chose its box for an HD-DVR and its issues and its lousy product support. Fairness you ask? When's D* going to be Fair to us?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> When's D* going to be Fair to us?


IMHO, DirecTV has been very fair to me. You obviously don't feel the same way.

:backtotop


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As Brott said... I fyou want to continue that dicussion..
Take it to the Elvis titled thread.

This one is about the issues with the release... Please...

:backtotop


----------



## mpiscitello (Oct 24, 2006)

Have had 115 since Tuesday and was having daily (every morning locked up in some fashion coming out of standby) BSD's on 10b before that - hadn't had ANY (even with 10b) since before hooking the HR20 up to my network. Once I installed 115 I disconnected the network cable and reset the network values to default in the box at the same time. Now - I have only had it running a couple of days, but both mornings the unit came out of standby without a hitch - from MPEG2 and MPEG4 channels.

Maybe it's just a coincidence with the network hookup, but reading about everyone's rebooting & bsd's with 115 makes me wonder... though I probably just jinxed myself and will have a locked up box when I get home.

Pioneer Elite Plasma
HDMI only
DD on
No OTA, network connections


----------



## jodyberry (Jan 11, 2007)

Got 115 automatically a few nights ago. Up until then, I've had relatively few issues (stuttering audio, FF, etc.)

But the morning after 115 I got a 721 error. Called D* and they reset it (not sure if it was related to 115).

Then this morning the remote froze. Did a power down reset and everything's OK.

Gee, I wonder what surprise I'll wake up to tomorrow morning?!


Bill


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jodyberry said:


> But the morning after 115 I got a 721 error. Called D* and they reset it (not sure if it was related to 115).


Please... as we have said before... Don't Call the CSRs for assistance with an 0x115 system... (unless it was pushed to you).

For a 721... note... DirecTV.Com has re-activated the ability to "resend" your authorizations to your card.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Local OTA? or Local SAT?


Local Sat, I don't think it was the OTA's. Also, I'm getting audio dropouts on Local HD channels. By the way, I didn't have to reset my locals as some have, I didn't lose any settings, is that normal?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sgrimess said:


> Local Sat, I don't think it was the OTA's. Also, I'm getting audio dropouts on Local HD channels. By the way, I didn't have to reset my locals as some have, I didn't lose any settings, is that normal?


Yes, that is normal.


----------



## jodyberry (Jan 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please... as we have said before... Don't Call the CSRs for assistance with an 0x115 system... (unless it was pushed to you).
> 
> For a 721... note... DirecTV.Com has re-activated the ability to "resend" your authorizations to your card.


Yes, it was pushed! In fact, I didn't even know I had 115 till AFTER I called D*!

Also Earl, what did your 721 note mean?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## markf (Sep 19, 2006)

Got Elvis Tuesday night. Last night, flipped over to NBC to catch the end of the evening news, and then Leno came on. About a minute into Leno I tried to change the channel, but the box stopped responding (to the remote and to button pushes on the front). Reboot fixed it.

Mark


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Two spontaneous re-boots last night while using the 30-second slip feature while watching live T.V. I'm on the West coast and noticed that I automatically received the latest Ox115 software update the previous evening. 

I had no problems with the prior software release. Can you download and install the prior release? That was stable for me. This latest software bug is UNACCEPTABLE!!!! 

I'm worried about upcoming scheduled recordings of "24" and "AI" (not to mention "Lost" in February) and I don't want a spontaneously re-booting DVR spoiling these recordings!!!


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

Problem 1:

I recorded "Dirt" and when I went to play the show, all that would show is a black screen. I tried fast forwarding, but it didn't respond. I was able to exit and delete the show and schedule the recording again since it is playing later in the week. 

Problem 2: 

While watching CSI from the DVR, I used the 30 sec slip feature, and I received the do you want to keep or delete screen 10 minutes into the program. I hit no and re-played the episode and fast forwarded through the same part and was able to watch the rest of the show. I used the 30 slip feature later in the episode with no problems.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

markf said:


> Got Elvis Tuesday night. Last night, flipped over to NBC to catch the end of the evening news, and then Leno came on. About a minute into Leno I tried to change the channel, but the box stopped responding (to the remote and to button pushes on the front). Reboot fixed it.
> 
> Mark


You know what, I wonder if my lockup was related to Leno. The last thing I watched last night was Leno on MPEG4 Boston local and woke up to black screen lock and RBR. I think I read other posts with issues around recording or watching Leno last night. Coincidence?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

when watching a recording, I have noticed skips in the program, not sure if that is me changing the channel while watching another program or not? Also, from time to time, my hd channels drop out, channels 72-79, check signal strength, tuner 1 for 110 and 119 have several 0's, but tuner 2 has very good readings, 87-96


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Brantel said:


> I had my first issue with 0x115 last night...
> The system seemed to get bogged down by something that had a higher priority than the user interface. Once it worked its way out, everything was back to normal.


I've seen this behavior a few times, always with MPEG-4 streams. The HR20 seems to be a lot like Gerald Ford: It can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

oakwcj said:


> I've seen this behavior a few times, always with MPEG-4 streams. The HR20 seems to be a lot like Gerald Ford: It can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


I am seeing a pattern with my locks too. It seems to related to leaving it on MPEG4 or OTA channels. I am going to try to make an effort of leaving it on MPEG2 non-local ones before I go to bed.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

Locktite said:


> Just found out my Caller ID has also quit working. Was fine before "Elvis". Turned it "Off" and back "On" several times to no avail. Also cleared the list of previous messages. No help! Oh well! Maybe it will work again after "Martin" or "Punxsutawny Phil"!!!!


My caller id also stopped working after Elvis. I have RBR with negative results.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Received 115 on Monday night. Watched tv last night. Turned on tv this morning and the unit was frozen on last night's channel. Cannot change channels or even turn off the uit.
This is the same problem that has been around for a while.
This update did not fix the issue.
Reboot of course does do a temporary fix
earl,how soon are they going to ix this MAJOR flaw.
many people seem to be having i.
I did a full hard drive reformat prior to 115
Help please


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

brewer4 said:


> I am seeing a pattern with my locks too. It seems to related to leaving it on MPEG4 or OTA channels. I am going to try to make an effort of leaving it on MPEG2 non-local ones before I go to bed.


Sorry to blow your theory. I left mine on TNT HD last night and it was locked up this morning. No buttons were pushed and nothing recorded last night. Very strange behavior.
Earl or DTV, what could have caused this problem?
Again. was watchinhg TNT HD last night. Turned off tv;left on HR20 and went to sleep. Woke up this morning to a unit that only played TNT HD. It played it nicely ,but I was unable to change channel or use the remote or front buttons.
Earl, I hope this detailed scenario helps to solve this annoying problem.
Nothing was done to complicate the unit. It froze up all on its own or via a signal from DTV
thanks


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

I had DirecTV come over today, evidently the same nite I downloaded the new Ox115 software, there was a Santa Ana wind storm here, which moved the dish a fraction, but enough to wipe out all local HD's.
On a side norte, they advised me that the 99 Sat wont be up and running for a couple of months.
Tonite when I get home, I will see if the update solved the other problems we were experiencing.
Thanks



Earl Bonovich said:


> Something happened to your signal on the two birds... 29% is way to low to get a lock... and your 99, being empty.
> 
> Sounds for some reason your dish got out of wack, but can't rule out the software change either. If you want to go back to 0x10b... to see if it changes...
> 
> Only downside... you can't go back to 0x115


----------



## Hasek (Dec 9, 2006)

I received the update last night automatically. Watched a recording, while fast forwarding through a commercial at 22 minutes in the dvr rebooted. I waited until it came back up, fast forwarded the same recording, and at exactly the same point 22 minutes in it rebooted again.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

with all the problems im having and everyone else is having, i hope in the next fix they dont go backward i requards to the speed of the guide and menu. IMO i think they are way faster. i thought originally that the trickplay stuff was faster but that degraded back to being slow.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

So far we've seen two issues with 0x115 since downloading it Tue night:

1) Trickplay/freeze/reboot issue that others have described.

2) Two unwatchable (black screen, frozen time bar) recordings. Both of them were on an OTA channel (WQED-DT, 13.1), the "Boohbah" episodes from 6am and 6:30am today. When trying to play the recording, you get a black screen and the time bar stays at "0:00" of "0:30". FF does not advance the time. However, you can press EXIT or STOP and delete the recording. I have done the OTA config reset that was recommended. I'll have to double-check tonight and see if 13.1 is still tunable, but I assume that if there was a "searching for signal" issue, I'd have a missing or incomplete recording rather than a black screen.

EDIT: I checked and the HR20 is able to tune 13-1 fine. I deleted & rescheduled the series link for Boohbah, on the theory that maybe it was bound to the "old" channel definition and didn't get cleared out when I reset & re-setup the OTA configuration.


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

I received the update Tuesday evening via "Elvis". First issue is while watching an OTA HD recording I get 3 or 4 audio dropouts per hour show. These dropouts last about 2 or 3 seconds in length. I have noticed these on the first 2 recordings I have watched. Second issue, after putting my receiver in standby mode, I got the BSOD when turning it back "on" today. A RBR was needed to bring it back to life. I have had to use the RBR about once every 8 to 10 days for various freeze ups/BSOD's since I got the HR20 in mid November so this might have nothing to do with 115 but it is obvious 115 did not fix this problem. And as far as the audio dropouts, these are my first so in that respect 115 has created another bug for me. Now it is not all bad as I have noticed the guides seem faster and it appears I have less problems with my trick plays, so maybe 115 has done some good too. 

FWIW, I connect my Panasonic plasma via HDMI from my HR20 and output my audio from my Panasonic TV via digital optical to my Pioneer audio receiver.

Bill


----------



## FKandt (Oct 18, 2006)

Very few problems with previous releases, but Elvis is a different story:

1. Elvis installed. This morning was watching live TV. Brought up guide and went forward 2 hours to another show, same channel. Pushed "record" and "R" appeared. Exited guide, turned off TV (HR20 still on). Came back about 4 hours later and turned on TV. Screen showed a frozen frame and random remote presses wouldn't clear it or change channels.

2. Finally after several attempts at changing channels it "unfroze". I went to "List" and the show recorded in #1 above was listed. The recording, however was blank - black screen all the way through for the full hour. Did RBR, went back to list and recording still listed but still blank.

3. Recorded GMA as a series manually by going to an episode in guide and pressing "R" twice. Icon showing series recording appeared. Next day went to list and saw GMA listed 6 times. All showed same date and time and all were blank.

4. Also haven't seen this mentioned: If I'm watching a buffered show say, 1 hour before real time and the guide has already switched to the next program slot, I can't record what's in the buffer even though I can watch it. At least, I can't record it by pushing "R" while I'm watching it (and I can't try to record it from the guide because the next later program is already showing. (Wow, I hope that makes sense.....)

I've performed these actions on previous releases and the above things haven't happened before -- so I assume it's Elvis. Is Ox10b still available on a "force" or has Elvis been pushed nationwide? I think I'll go back if I can as 10b didn't have these problems for me.


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

My issues with this release are carryovers from 10b, that is:

FF - the picture freezes and restarts when Play is pressed.
SLIP works as advertized (much better than pre 10b).

Every once and a while I get an audio stutter that is disconcerting, but this seems to be less than with 10b, really too early to tell.

I had one lockup with 10b, none so far with this release.

30 hours of HD is not enough hard drive space. I spend way too much time trying to decide what I can delete. D* needs to use a larger hard drive in the unit.

Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you are not out in the LA area (slightly bigger then that)... you can re-force the download and go back to 0x10b


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

This release (and 10b) is a great improvement over the previous distribution. I had issues with unplayable recordings, trick play functions that did not work reliably, and general system lockups. These have been minimized and the overall function of my HR20 has improved. Thanks, D*.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Got 0x115 and it seems to be working great so far. Only one problem when I first downloaded it. After changing channels a few time checking things out. I changed to channel 2 and it gave me a green screen. Couldn't get it to go away. Still could see the guide but no channels, only a green screen. I did a RBR and all is working fine. From what I have heard it is a good idea to do a RBR after a download. That was correct for me. 

Enjoying a much more stable HR20 so far. Thanks D*. Keep up the good work. Were getting there.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

I was watching a program I had recorded earlier in the day (Young & Restless). It was recorded off of my local HD mpeg 4 CBS channel that I receive from the satellite. I was using the 30 slip to get thru a commercial and suddenly the picture went black at the 8 minute mark into the recording. A few seconds later my receiver was rebooting itself. When that process had finished I started watching the program again. This time I had no problem and watched the program thru to the end. I used 30 slip with no problems seen. This is the first time I have seen that particular issue.


----------



## timvan (Nov 10, 2006)

115 has a great picture...too bad thats all it has...
Where did my sound go? DD and regular are both gone..rbr fixed it

I have thus far done 3 rbr on this machine it was better with the other software as for stability


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Forgot to mention earlier ...

I was watching Law & Order last night (MPEG4 recording from November) and there were a small number of audio glitches. I believe that this is the same effect others have describes as Jigsaw or Woody Woodpecker.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> On a side norte, they advised me that the 99 Sat wont be up and running for a couple of months.


The 99 degree sat is already up and running - some people get their HD locals from spotbeams sent from that location. D* is launching two new MPEG4 satellites this spring/summer - that may be what that information is referring to.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

I received Elvis Monday Night (while watching the football game on the H20).

My problem/debugging info:

D/DD – Delete/Don’t Delete today (Both were watchable last night)
=================================================
How I Met Your Mother 5-1 (OTA HD – MPEG2?) 8pm 1/8 (B.E. – Before Elvis)
Conviction (UHD – MPEG2) 1am 1/10

BSB (Black Screen Bug)
==================
Medium (WNCN - MPEG4) 10pm 1/10
Vehicle Design Summit at MIT (DSHD – MPEG2) 3am 1/11
CSI:NY (OTA – MPEG2) 3:07am 1/11
Billy Madison (HBOH – MPEG2) 9am 1/11
In Her Shoes (HBOH – MPEG2) 10:30am 1/11
CBS Morning Show (OTA – MPEG2) 1/10 


Unwatchable Stutter (picture and sound) – 1/10 8pm, while watching/recording Friday Night Lights (WNCN – MPEG4), also stuttered on ESPNHD at same time (any channel seemingly) – Live TV problem cleared itself – Recording captured stutter.


The following recordings were either BSB or D/ND (can’t remember)
House (OTA – MPEG2) 1/9
Both Recordings of Big Day 1/9 
Wolfpack vs. Clemson Game (FSS – SD) 1/9

After a RBR this afternoon, Medium, Conviction, HIMYM are watchable.
I have a Sony KDS50A2000, with all resolutions selected (Native on), DD on, and component connections.

Conviction & Medium are the only successful recordings I’ve had A.E. (After Elvis).
To be fair, my HR20 hasn’t been recording very well since Christmas, with a combination of D/DD, BSB, and a few successes sprinkled in to keep me hopeful... 

Sully


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

brott said:


> Forgot to mention earlier ...
> 
> I was watching Law & Order last night (MPEG4 recording from November) and there were a small number of audio glitches. I believe that this is the same effect others have describes as Jigsaw or Woody Woodpecker.


When I say Woody Woodpecker, I refer to a series of audio stutters that occur (presumably) during HDMI negotiation, either upon turning on the TV or switching resolutions to 1080i in native mode.

I think I've had the "jigsaw" audio as well during programs, which is a mechanical slow buzz like a jigsaw running in the background which is louder than the people speaking. Maybe we need to come to a consensus on what these terms mean.

I've also had very mechanical-sounding pops in the DD audio but not in the PCM audio. What I mean by mechanical-sounding is that they seem very discrete, very sharp, too sharp to be part of the regular audio stream. This seems to be an ongoing issue since at least version 0xcc but is very rare for me at least.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I am officially a member of the 30sec slip - auto RBR club.....watching lettermas as we speak advancing through commercials and now im 80% complete///

What is the consensus..........dont use the slip until the next update?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> When I say Woody Woodpecker, I refer to a series of audio stutters that occur (presumably) during HDMI negotiation, either upon turning on the TV or switching resolutions to 1080i in native mode.
> 
> I think I've had the "jigsaw" audio as well during programs, which is a mechanical slow buzz like a jigsaw running in the background which is louder than the people speaking. Maybe we need to come to a consensus on what these terms mean.
> 
> I've also had very mechanical-sounding pops in the DD audio but not in the PCM audio. What I mean by mechanical-sounding is that they seem very discrete, very sharp, too sharp to be part of the regular audio stream. This seems to be an ongoing issue since at least version 0xcc but is very rare for me at least.


Ok, then I misunderstood the woody woodpecker thing. I did hear some buzzing type noise when someone tried to speak, though. It was short-lived and I heard it in a few different places. It really didn't distract from what was going on but did not sound right, nonetheless.


----------



## HDMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I had to guide my wife through a RBR when she couldn't get the remote to respond. This is the first problem since updating to 0x115 on 1/8. I had this problem and the "immediate delete" numerous times prior to this update as well.

Mike


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Did something change the networking capability? Since 115 I can see my networked PC on the menu but when I press Select nothing happens and I no longer see my folders for photos or audio files displayed. 

I also now get a message saying my networked PC has logged off, but the message appears about 30 minutes after the logoff has occurred.

I am using Twonky. Anyone have any suggestions on what I can try, or has a new bug been introduced?

Dave


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

OK second autoreboot in an hour..getting frustrating....


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had 3 in the last hour.........all during recording playback

1) during a replay of last nights letterman experienced during 30sec slip about an hour ago

2) during 30 sec slip of viewing last nights friday night lights about 10 miutes ago

3) avoiding slip, used ff to get to same spot as in #2 and auto rebooted at that spot...


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

timvan said:


> 115 has a great picture...too bad thats all it has...
> Where did my sound go? DD and regular are both gone..rbr fixed it
> 
> I have thus far done 3 rbr on this machine it was better with the other software as for stability


You noticed that too?? I've been noticing greater picture quality under 0115.
No specific mention of PQ improvements that I noticed in the list of changes, but I've seen an improvement.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Jigsaw or Woody Woodpecker audio while watching Letterman recording of 1/10/07 show on CBS local HD (not OTA). Also audio dropped several times for about 3 to 8 seconds. Was using component at the time.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

oak your refferance to president Ford seems somewhat callous to say the least after all the man just died...besides not too many people knew that he had a bum leg from ww2 thats why he stumbled a lot...


----------



## bcowan12 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've noticed 2 things, one good and one bad.
- My OTA recordings are better. Every recording used to briefly pixelate about once every 15 minutes or so, even on 100% signal stations. The few that I've recorded since the upgrade are the only recordings so far to play through without pixelating at all.
- I've had 2 recordings (SD programs over satellite) where I just get a black screen when I go to watch them, and I can't FF or slip my way into the show. This may have happened 2 other times since September, but already twice this week with 0x115.


----------



## JMILLER (Jan 12, 2007)

After updating to 0x115, I have hit a black screen on all MPEG2 channels (MPEG4 channels still working) 3 or 4 times...leading to RBR to get them going...

Everything works except MPEG2....including recorded shows...

I am backing off to 0x10b since I was rarely hitting problems...

Closed captions seemed to be much improved in 0x115...at least from being synchronized to the shows...Previously, some shows would display the text about 10-15 seconds ahead....others would lag by 5-10 seconds...


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

JMILLER said:


> I am backing off to 0x10b since I was rarely hitting problems...


Please post your results in backing off. Others in CA and Seattle have already posted that they forced a download and got 0x115. It appears that 115 may already be rolling out on the West coast.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

elas123 said:


> i lost just slip feature today and it wouldnt come back reset only thing i could do to being it back. never had that before.


Same problem here, restart repaired problem. Running 0x115 / Elvis.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

OK, thought I'd post this bug while I wait for my HR20 to reboot. (It's my first spontaneous reboot! Yay! No complaints, I know 0x115 is a beta.) This is a reproducible bug. Presenting recording Smallville from 8pm-9pm EST on CW in Atlanta (zip 30318) on the MPEG4 local off the sat. At about 8:40pm I started to watch from the beginning. When the opening credits appeared, I pressed 30 Sec Slip 8 times. Pressed twice more before it finished to add an extra minute. Saw the show start, pressed Skip Back twice. Unit rebooted. I tried a second time, and the unit rebooted again, so it's repeatable. Oddly enough, the record light is staying on through the whole reboot sequence. It also kept the first recording and started a second recording. That's nice to see. (Other info: OTA is active, Networking is active but not connected to a server, CC is off, Caller ID is on.)


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

drded said:


> Did something change the networking capability? Since 115 I can see my networked PC on the menu but when I press Select nothing happens and I no longer see my folders for photos or audio files displayed.
> 
> I also now get a message saying my networked PC has logged off, but the message appears about 30 minutes after the logoff has occurred.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't come back on it's own, try restarting the Twonky server. I was getting a crazy "can not access media" message flashing every couple seconds, a few days ago. The server was running though. I restarted the server anyway, logging in remotely, with the laptop, and normal music & photo serving was restored.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl,

It looks like 0x115 has really gone down hill from 0x10b. Today we experieinced the severe audio sync (delay) probelem which we never had with previous versions. We also experienced the machine gun static on audio (sounds like a woodpecker rapping on a tin chimney). We are running Dolby digital with fiber optic cable to a Denon 3805 receiver. When factoring in the auto reboot my wife experineced yesterday, this gives us three new problems which we newver had before. There is one thing to note and that is all of these problems are on only one of the two HR20s. The other unit which is HDMI only to a Toshiba LCD has not had any problems at all. Both boxes are runnig 120 deg. This tells me that there appears to be some unique hardware difference between the two units (possibly system clock timing). Having been in the computer industry for 37 years and all of that in design, validation, debugging and customer support , I would say that DirectTV had better start looking at design marginality problems or even problematic components. Maybe its time to get some of these units on a test becnh and get them instrumented.

Bob


----------



## dixoncider (Sep 10, 2006)

Locked up today for the first time in a few weeks. What did this improve again?


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

first reboot while ff tonight. was watching til death like 6 minutes into it and just locked then rebooted now wife is gonna kill cause shes gonna miss a little of ER


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Was watching tonight show (ota mpeg2) and recording 2 shows for wife (both ota mpg2 hd) hit 30 sec slip 3 times for a commercial.. had audio stutter like the hard drive was falling behind hit pause for a few seconds then play and it striaghtened out hope the recordings are ok will check later..


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just happened again on the same program til death same place in it. it just rebooted 6 minutes into it. think i need to delete this program?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Was watching ER MPEG4. Hit menu to check My Playlist; selected Greys Anatomy MPEG4 and unit locked up. No response from either remote or front. Total grey screen with only menu showing.

Of course, RBR fixed. Did not lose the 4 minutes of ER that did record; and unit picked up recording ER after reboot.

No HDMI. No OTA.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

elas123 said:


> Just happened again on the same program til death same place in it. it just rebooted 6 minutes into it. think i need to delete this program?


If you have a repeatable problem on a recorded program, if I were Directv, I would want to get my hands on that hardware and analyze why the recording is causing the reboot. It could be a specific data stream that is causing the problem or even someting like a bad disk sector. My guess is that the HR20s possibly have a batch of marginal hard drives.

Does anyone out there that has the ESTA plugged in have these same problems with the auto reboot or other common problems. If so let DTV know as that gives another piece to the puzzle.

Bob


----------



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

I've rebooted also 2 times while doing a 30sec skip on mpeg4 channel 7 in NY. I'm afraid to do any skipping while it's recording.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well: 

I thought I was safe. It happened to me tonight. While watching the office that I had recorded earlier, I hit fast forward and it froze and the next thing I know my DVR was rebooting on its own. It worked fine after the reboot, but now I am very very concerned. It sounds like everyone is having this problem, do we have a nick name for it yet? I imagine it will happen again. Any word if they are going to fix this soon?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes... they are very much aware of it..
And have been working it since it's first report.

So, yes.. I would expect a fix soon.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So, yes.. I would expect a fix soon.


:righton:


----------



## Tike1994 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but . . .

Over the weekend I noticed that my computer internet connections were slower than usual. I looked some things over and noticed that the LAN connection light on my router of the jack that the HR20 was connected to was PULSING instead of a solid green. I disconnected the CAT5 cable for the HR20 from the router and everything sped up again. I left it disconnected for a few days and just reconnected it and it's still pulsing.

I'm not using the viiv features at this time, so luckily I don't need the HR20 connected to my network, but I found this to be very strange and thought I should report it.

Maybe the problem is that I'm not doing anything throught the network with my HR20, so it's not using the connection.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

So far with this release it is better than previous. I've had no complete lockups yet. A couple times I have stopped watching a recorded show before it is over and it just sits there like it is trying to do something after hitting the stop button. If I wait it out, about 30 secs or so, the recordings screen comes up and all is OK.

Also on occasion with programs recorded pre-0x115 once it is playing hitting stop will not work. I can pause, 30s, ff and rw but hitting stop does nothing. I can go into the recordings list and pic another show and start it then stop that show but that is the only way I can get it to stop. Going into the guide and selecting a live show may work also but I have not tried that.

My HD locals OTA seem to be working better. A few audio drops and video pixelation but not as much as before. It is mainly on my CBS channel. My hr10-250 on occasion does the same thing so it may be station or signal fade related. I am recording Letterman on both units and I watch it on the HR20. When I have a audio or video mess up I flip over to the hr10 and go to that spot to see if it is messed up on both. So far it never has been on both. It seems either unit will have the issue at times but just not usually each at the same time. However it is maybe 2 to 1 in that the hr20 seems to do it about twice as much.

Guide speed is quicker. Not really fast but better.

Callerid works fine but was also working on the prior release.

I have not seen any black screens yet or the hit play and get do you want to delete screen.

So over all for me this release has been better. Still not what I think it should be but closer. If anything else does crop up I will report it back here.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I posted last night that I had a black screen lockup when turning on the system. Twenty-four hours later I have it again. This time I can get the menu and info and channel up and down but no audio or video. Last night no response to any buttons. Tried a reset from the menu instead of big red. The first time the system was tuned to a local OTA channel, 7-1 Fox, so the second time I left it on a D* SD channel, 244. Tonight I'm going to leave it on an Mpeg4 channel, ABC. I expect the same result tomorrow. I may have to see about rolling back to 10B if it's not too late. I'm a little disappointed since I was one who had reported almost no problems. This is, however, the only new one I'm seeing.


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

Just had the BSOD tonight with 115, but I have a question. Does it usually only affect on type of encoding? I could get my MPEG-4 locals just fine, but all of the MPEG-2 channels were just black. An RBR fixed the problem.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

Minor bug I didn't see in the bug catalog. Or maybe I just don't know enough to identify it yet. 

At the end of a recorded program I select "Yes, Delete" and am taken back to the playlist. The show I just deleted is still there. If I press Exit, then List the show is now gone. This happens without fail. 

No idea what happens if I try to play the deleted show, as I haven't worked up the nerve to try it.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

larryl said:


> Minor bug I didn't see in the bug catalog. Or maybe I just don't know enough to identify it yet.
> 
> At the end of a recorded program I select "Yes, Delete" and am taken back to the playlist. The show I just deleted is still there. If I press Exit, then List the show is now gone. This happens without fail.
> 
> No idea what happens if I try to play the deleted show, as I haven't worked up the nerve to try it.


usualy will result in the black screen


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I experienced a BSOD tonight under these circumstances:

1. I was watching a hockey game on channel 96 (RSN).

2. A dialog box popped up about 7:58 PM informing me that two programs were scheduled to begin at 8:00 and giving me the choice of agreeing to a channel change or cancelling the recording. Because selecting "change the channel" had caused a BSOD in the past, I did nothing.

3. At 8:00 the HR20 appeared to change the channel, but all I saw was a gray, and then black, screen.

4. The remote continued to be responsive, but attempting to select either of the two supposedly recording programs either through the guide or the to do list changed only the banner, not the black screen. Pressing play would show the incorrect program on the progress bar.

5. The history showed that ALL future recordings had been cancelled.

6. The to do list showed both ostensibly recording programs with the "<" character at the left.

7. Interestingly, the record light never went off during the reboot process. When the HR20 came back on line, there was a dialog box indicating that I had attempted to change the channel to 96, but that two programs were already recording.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

larryl said:


> Minor bug I didn't see in the bug catalog. Or maybe I just don't know enough to identify it yet.
> 
> At the end of a recorded program I select "Yes, Delete" and am taken back to the playlist. The show I just deleted is still there. If I press Exit, then List the show is now gone. This happens without fail.
> 
> No idea what happens if I try to play the deleted show, as I haven't worked up the nerve to try it.


This is what you are seeing, I have ment to add it to the bug catalog. This is also how you can simulate an unwatchable bug.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure there have been enough reports of reboots, well almost enough, because here's another one from me:

Spontaneous reboot during trickplay at 7:18pm PST. 
Watching a program recorded from an MPEG-4 local, 22 minutes in. FFx3. Screen went black, remote went unresponsive. 

I was recording a program on a sat-delivered SD channel at the same time. 

The only commonalities with my previous reboot: watching MPEG-4 video while recording. 

30sec slip has not been a problem for me at this time. 

I hope some of this information will be useful to the developers, I know they're working hard on this one.


----------



## JMILLER (Jan 12, 2007)

TomF said:


> Please post your results in backing off. Others in CA and Seattle have already posted that they forced a download and got 0x115. It appears that 115 may already be rolling out on the West coast.


Hmm.. I am sure that when I forced the download earlier that it said it was downloading 0x10b...But I just checked the Info screen and it shows the last update as the one on Tues night to 0x115.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

This started in 0x10B and still continues now that I've upgraded to 0x115. If I record an OTA while watching another recorded program, I'll see break ups in the OTA recording at times when I've used 30 second slip, fast-forward, etc., while viewing. To put this in computer terms, it seems to me that the DVR is using so much CPU or disk bandwidth that it is unable to capture the entire OTA signal while I am fast forwarding or using 30 second slip while viewing a separate program, causing break ups in the OTA signal. Therefore, when I go back and view the OTA program, I see break ups at the times where I pushed fast forward or 30 second slip while viewing the other program. I'm trying to communicate this as thoroughly as possible. Hopefully you understand.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Was in the middle of recording Smallville and The Office, both in HD. Went to play Smallville and about 17 minutes in, I got the black screen of death while using 30s slip through commercials. I tried to go to the menu and hit play on it again, but as soon as I did that it locked up entirely and I had to RBR.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> This started in 0x10B and still continues now that I've upgraded to 0x115. If I record an OTA while watching another recorded program, I'll see break ups in the OTA recording at times when I've used 30 second slip, fast-forward, etc., while viewing. To put this in computer terms, it seems to me that the DVR is using so much CPU or disk bandwidth that it is unable to capture the entire OTA signal while I am fast forwarding or using 30 second slip while viewing a separate program, causing break ups in the OTA signal. Therefore, when I go back and view the OTA program, I see break ups at the times where I pushed fast forward or 30 second slip while viewing the other program. I'm trying to communicate this as thoroughly as possible. Hopefully you understand.


Same thing I was seeing (only on the playing back program) had to hit pause to let it catch up.. I'm beginning to wonder if this is the source of the reboots.. I just decided to chicken out and let it play normal.. will ask the wife to report when she plays the recordings..


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I also just had another strange thing happen. While I was watching a recorded program, I went into my playlist from the quick menu and delete the program I was playing back. The graphics broke up a little bit, then the quick menu reappeared but was empty. I hit exit then menu again and the quick menu appeared correctly.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spontaneous Reboot tonight - watching MPEG-4 recording made prior to 0x115. I was in PLAY mode and didn't even have the remote in my hand.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Started watching an MPEG-4 recording of "The Office" after it had completely recorded. Started viewing the recording from the start, watched the intro and then went to SLIP through the intro/theme. Screen locked, no frame advanace and the unit locked at 1 SLIP.

The HR-20 then rebooted itself. :flaiming

While playing back the above recording, both tuners were in use. Tuner 1 was recording Scrubs (MPEG-4), Tuner 2 was recoding Grey's Anatomy (MPEG-4).

Major bummer.  

Thank goodness for the backup R15 in our master bedroom.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

JMILLER said:


> Hmm.. I am sure that when I forced the download earlier that it said it was downloading 0x10b...But I just checked the Info screen and it shows the last update as the one on Tues night to 0x115.


Did you try to force a roll back? And it didn't take?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Minor problem - watching a recording of the Tonight Show recorded OTA from KING in Seattle (Wednesday night's showing). Several times during the show there were audio drop outs and very brief screen pixelations, and a couple of times there were short audio/video skips (a second or two). Signal strength is normally excellent - 100% on both tuners.

Carl


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Did you try to force a roll back? And it didn't take?


I finally bit the bullet and forced a rollback to 0x10b. I verified that it did re-install correctly. Now lets see if this thing stabilizes. If not, my wife will make me move the HR10-250 from the spare room to the family room.

Bob


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Minor problem - watching a recording of the Tonight Show recorded OTA from KING in Seattle (Wednesday night's showing). Several times during the show there were audio drop outs and very brief screen pixelations, and a couple of times there were short audio/video skips (a second or two). Signal strength is normally excellent - 100% on both tuners.
> 
> Carl


Hey, Carl,

Question of the day is do you have anyway to tell if it was the HR20, the network feed, the station, or an airplane (or similar) blocking the OTA? I've had problems like that and often times I'll read on AVSforums for my area that the local station had problems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JMILLER (Jan 12, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Did you try to force a roll back? And it didn't take?


Assuming the Info screen is accurate, yes...

I did not monitor the download to see if any message popped up to indicate success or not....

As soon as my better half is done watching Y&R I will put it in standby and see if LIST wakes it up....if it does then that confirms that the rollback did not stick...
if it does not it means that the info screen is not accurate or the update process has issues going backwards.....

We'll see....


----------



## padd54 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, today is my first problem. I finished watching a D* broadcast program, pushed stop, then "done". I entered a local broadcast, 12, and got the black screen. I tried several others and D*'s also. Nothing. I tried to go check signal strength, thats when it froe up. I had to do a red button reset. After that it is OK, for now. This has happened three times today, with the same results.
I did not have any problems till now. I have had my HR20 since Jan 4th. Elvis is the first forced update I have ever tried. Maybe not so anxious next time.


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

So this is an odd problem:

I set the SJ Sharks game to record on FSN-HD (96).

I went to the menu and started playing back "House" in HD.

After about an hour into the game, and after I watched "House," I went to turn on the game only to find a strange situation.

Channel 96 recorded for 17 minutes. It then stopped recording.
Channel 652 (Which I don't get) started recording the Sharks game at the same time (17 minutes into the game.)

I was in front of the DVR the whole time, no prompts, warning, messages of any kind.


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

Also, after three automatic-reboots since getting 115, I tried a roll-back using 02648.

It just re-downloads and re-installs 0x115.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't see an HDMI thread for 0x115, but thought I would update that there is no change in my HDMI compat issues as per the last couple of releases. Here's the scoop:

-) Sharp LC-45GD6U
-) Probably late 2004 or early 2005 build date (but has had firmware updates and some internal board replacements)
-) Main Version 1.32 (2005/11/11)
Card Version 2.02
Monitor Version 3.09
-) No switches, etc....direct from HR20 to panel via HDMI
-) Optical digital audio from HR20 to Denon 2805

Note: Although both component and HDMI inputs show no signal when HR20 in standby, the Denon still shows signal on the optical digital audio port.

Problem: If panel is not powered on or is still initializing when the HR20 comes out of standby, the video signal fails to sync up. I can then cause a resync by:

- Switch from HDMI to component input on the panel
- Switch HR20 into and out of standby


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl - Not sure if you know this, but here goes. So when we report a bug and give the details (say like mine from earlier, Smallville MP4 zip 30318, first commercial break, 30 sec slip x 10, auto reboot) how can the guys at DirecTV go diagnose the problem without themselves having a recording/copy of the data that's causing the problem to analyze? Surely the don't have a cache of everything that's aired over the last 24-hours that they can go run tests on, do they? Or a whole set of HR20 boxes in a room somewhere recording everything? With the network feature enabled now, they should put in some code to log failures and send them back to DirectTV after a crash.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... they are very much aware of it..
> And have been working it since it's first report.
> 
> So, yes.. I would expect a fix soon.


Earl -

Just exactly what is D* fixing that is wrong with 0x115?

Random reboots?
BSODs?
OTA reception?

I think its the cryptic responses - and I am not attacking you here - that D* gives to feed to us that makes it all the harder to live with these issues.

Can't we just get something from D* that says 0x??? introduced the following new issues/bugs/problems. We are aware of same and are fixing them...we are not fixing other issues with this release...

I know I am asking too much but a prettier and more detailed bone would be nice during the beta bug testing. It would do wonders for my hope/sanity/faith. :ramblinon

Another note: Overall my boxes seem slower in the menus and selection - particularly the information menus and the My playlist menus. I don't see the improvement other users have reported with menu speeds.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

larryl said:


> Minor bug I didn't see in the bug catalog. Or maybe I just don't know enough to identify it yet.
> 
> At the end of a recorded program I select "Yes, Delete" and am taken back to the playlist. The show I just deleted is still there. If I press Exit, then List the show is now gone. This happens without fail.
> 
> No idea what happens if I try to play the deleted show, as I haven't worked up the nerve to try it.


Same bug here - Noticed this a few updates back, then it stopped and with 0x115 it's back.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

i had an automatic reboot last night. This is the first one that I have had. I did the 30 sec slip 4 or 5 times, and then the screen went black for a few seconds and then it rebooted. Hope this is fixed soon.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Had automatic reboot last night also. Same thing 30 sec slip a few times and it rebooted. Glad I wasn't recording anything at the time. Everything else is working great! To bad they had to add this bug with this update.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Recorded The OC on Fox and Grey on ABC OTA.

OC recording was locked up at the get go but the progress bar was continuing. Could not get it to play at all.

Grey's played perfectly start to finish. Go figure.

Have not had any spontanious reboots, YET!!!

J C


----------



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

I had my first problem with 115. I turned it on and brought up the guide (using the remote). I could not scroll with the arrows or page up/down. It also wouldn't take any # buttons - but Guide, List, Exit, etc all worked. I was also able to bring up the Menu but same result - no scrolling. I tried moving the slide switch, power on/off and replacing the batteries (they were new but what he heck). No dice. The arrows on the front of the HR20 did work.

May or may not have been a 115 problem. I RBR'ed and all was fine again with the remote.


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

Upgraded on Elvis' birthday. I noticed a marked improvement of the timing of the 30 second slip (it seemed to stop on the dime where as before it seemed jerky coming out of the slip) However, the rebooting took it's toll. The only pattern I seemed to notice was it only happened in HD programming. I am not sure if the word 'spontaneous' is getting thrown around too loosely or if receivers are just rebooting randomly at any moment (as the word implies) but it only happened to me during trick plays. After I went back to 0x10b I was able to recreate the reboot during the 30 second slip during playback of a local news show in HD that was recorded in 0x115. However the same show after being recorded under 0x10b was fine. (but of course I now have the 'jerky' re-entry!)

(HDMI connected panasonic plasma going through a Denon receiver)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tibber said:


> Hey, Carl,
> 
> Question of the day is do you have anyway to tell if it was the HR20, the network feed, the station, or an airplane (or similar) blocking the OTA? I've had problems like that and often times I'll read on AVSforums for my area that the local station had problems.
> 
> ...


While the causes you noted are real, I think there is a definite problem (and may not be related to OTA at all) with 0x115. I've NEVER seen the pixellation and audio drop outs with any prior version (15 weeks worth), and after updating to 0x115 I got 3 instances of it in the first two days. Two were OTA and one was SD via Sat. To go months with no incidents, then 3 in two days after updating it way too coincidental for me. It's been a couple more days and I haven't seen it again, but I haven't done a lot of new recordings since then. I'll keep an eye on it, but my bet at this point is that it is a bug introduced by 0x115.

If I had the spontaneous reboot problem (and I don't), I'd revert back to the prior version.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

My first problem with 115. I had a corrupt recording for the first time since I hooked up the HR20 in November. Thursday is a big night for TV and my wife and I had just finished watching Smallville, I selected delete and I went back to live TV(About 10:15 est) where House hunters was recording on HGTV and Motorweek was recording on Speed. I could not use any trickplay on House Hunters. Went to the Playlist and selected it and all I got was a Black Screen. I could go back to live and watch it but no trickplay. 

One other thing strange with House Hunters was the Closed Captions. I have them set to Opaque Text and Translucent Background. This is the first time I ever saw the translucent background, it never worked before. But, it wasn't every caption. Sometimes there would be two lines of captions on the screen, the first line would have an Opaque background and the next line under it would be translucent. Really weird.

After the show ended at 10:30 I did RBR. Recording was deleted from playlist and normal functionality returned. 

This scared me enough that I think I may go back to 10B for now. At least it was only House Hunters and not one of our regular shows. God forbid she ever loses General Hospital! I'l never hear the end of that!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

much better morning then yesterday.....no spontaneous rbrs.......one interesting phenomenom......in replay of today show watching from "behind" the center speaker doesnt emit sound ONLY during commercials.....i am hooked up to my yamaha750 via component cables......


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

jheda said:


> much better morning then yesterday.....no spontaneous rbrs.......one interesting phenomenom......in replay of today show watching from "behind" the center speaker doesnt emit sound ONLY during commercials.....i am hooked up to my yamaha750 via component cables......


Wow~ I had the same thing happen last night while watching a show from behind. (this was before I went back to the earlier rev.)


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Zip 48144 Detroit DMA
OTA Toledo Locals

I got the Elvis update on Tuesday and waited until I had a chance to put it through the ringer.

I feel guilty telling everyone this but the upgrade is great!

I had frozen screens, now I do not.
I had blank recordings, now I do not.

I have had no spontanious reboots. No need for RBR at all.
My OTA did not need to be reset. I did check my signals and they may have dropped a little from mid 90's to high 80's, but with no consequences.

I have noticed audio drop outs in one recording(ER), in the same show I also had two short black outs. Oddly my wife observed that it appeared to coinside with us deleting another recorded show we were watching while ER was recording. I cammot verify this.

I use commponet hook-up
I do not have call waiting.
I do not have eSATA
I do not have the computer network set up.

Pinkie is still there.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

After the 0x10b update, I got my first instant "Keep or Delete". With the latest release (0x115), I got my first BSOD. It is making me nervous that my HR20 reliability is regressing instead of progressing.  At least I can reboot the HR20 using the screen menus instead of having to get up off the couch and hit the red button!


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

bret4 said:


> Had automatic reboot last night also. Same thing 30 sec slip a few times and it rebooted. Glad I wasn't recording anything at the time. Everything else is working great! To bad they had to add this bug with this update.


Since reading all of the 30sec slip/reboot post, after Elvis came into my building, I avoid the 30slip button. I changed from my R15 habit of 30slip x ? to just using FF3 then rw1. I have not had a reboot yet.

I will try using the 30slip again, but not while watching shows with my wife. It just seems from reading that most error occur to something in or to do with the buffer IMO.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dowloaded Elvis Tuesday night. So far no problems.
Didn't record anything Wed., as the Pres. speech changed all the shows I would have recorded to repeats. (The HR 20 caught all the changes and removed the shows from the To Do list.) First new recordings were last night, including my first ever OTA recording on the HR20. That was Smallville off 54-1 from Baltimore, which locks in more reliably for me than the DC WB affiliate. (And the FCC says Upper Montogmery County doesn't have a secondary local market!) I started to watch it live while recording; no problem. After a minute, I went to the VOD list and started to play the recording; no problem (and a very vivid picture, BTW). Several hours later, I sarted the recording again; no problem. I slipped back to the beginning; still no problem.
Wednesday, I watched an MPEG4 recorded under the national Santa release. Had the usual brief audio dropout after trick play. Last night, watched ER recorded on Elvis from the same MPEG4 DC spotbeam. No audio dropouts after trickplay. So maybe this is fixed for me.
My configuration is below. Connected by component, optical audio.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've seen several posts about making sure to leave the unit on a stable channel to avoid freeze ups. While I haven't had this problem with the HR20 since the first few days I had the box in September, the freeze issue seems to be a consistent problem across all DirecTV receivers. In the DC burbs, we have frequent brief summer storms, accompanied by very heavy dark clouds that block the sat signal. Even when I had only the single LNB Hughes boxes, the signal loss would cause the receivers to lock up on "searching for signal." No response from info, menu, channel change, even when the blockage was partial, and some channels would come in if I could change the tuner. 
Last September, I had a freeze problem on the MPEG2s in the 90s on both my H20 and HR20, similar to what has been reported in this thread. Both boxes were replaced, and the problem went away. I was surprised that this was fixed by a hardware solution. As it was happening on two different models, I thought it must have been a signal or some other issue. Now, after months on this board, I realize it could have been software related.
The reason I'm recounting this here is because the freeze has happened to me (on other units, not the HR20) when the box gets stuck looking for a signal, and is unable to get off that task. Perhapd the OTAs briefly reset their transmitters overnight, causing the HR20 to lock up. The box should come back when the signal reappears, but doesn't. 
I'm no expert on these systems, so maybe I'm way off base. Just thought I'd report my observations.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My first recording problem ever the other night. Tuner was recording Mythbusters until 10pm and flashed message about changing the channel to start recording Top Chef a minute early. I said okay to that. It never changed. It didn't record the show. To Do List said it was recording. My VoD didn't show anything recording. I did a manual record of the repeat of it at 11 and that recorded fine.

First recording issue I've ever had.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

After a couple day's use, here is my report after forcing the download.

First, my wife says there is no change from the previous, except the guide is quicker. Rewind on a recording sometimes goes back only a few seconds, then stops. Once last night, when resuming play after ff, there was no audio, and I had to hit stop, then play once again. The unit was locked up and required an RBR the morning after the update--since then, I have not put it in standby. My HR20 was already requiring almost daily morning reboots before the update.

So, all in all, not much difference with the update, if any. Virtually the same small issues, before and after. I have no MPEG4, no OTA, and no networking. I am using HDMI, with no problems there.


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Something I have not see on prior releases. Occasional choppy play. Twice now, once in HD and once in SD the video is very choppy. Changing channels serval times seems to eliminate the problem.

Also when changing channels I get a picture for several seconds with no audio and then black screen for several seconds then picture displays with audio.

My connection is hdmi.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

New issue for OX115:
1. Last night during Fox HD Broadcast, I rewinded the show while it was recording, to see a part again, and the unit "re-booted" by itself. It took approx. 5-8 minutes to go thru the whole boot sequence, suffice to say there were NO happy campers, as it did not record during reboot.

This re-boot issue has never happened to me before.


----------



## dlvh (Dec 15, 2006)

Experienced my first BSOD with “Elvis” while watching “Ugly Betty” on a local OTA ABC channel in HD. Started watching the show, and about 50 minutes into I had to pause to take a closer look at Salma Hayek...:eek2: . When I pushed the resume (play) button, the screen just went Black. I tried to push other buttons on the remote, to no avail, and had to do a RBR. After RBR I went to the same 50 minute mark in "Ugly Betty", paused it again, hit the play button to resume, and it did the exact same thing again…another RBR and decided NOT to do that again, but just enjoyed Salma moving through that particular scene  , and it played out the rest of that episode fine.

I am hooked up via HDMI to the HR20.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Started watching an MPEG-4 recording of "The Office" after it had completely recorded. Started viewing the recording from the start, watched the intro and then went to SLIP through the intro/theme. Screen locked, no frame advanace and the unit locked at 1 SLIP.
> 
> The HR-20 then rebooted itself. :flaiming
> 
> ...


Follow up:

After an RBR, I went back into MyPlaylist and proceeded to playback this recording again. Crossed my fingers the first time I went to FF or SLIP. Made it through the recording without a spontaneous reboot.

So if the recording is responsible for the spontaneous reboot why was I unable to reproduce the issue?

*I Try To Think About Elvis*, but all I come up with is *Suspicious Minds*.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

I DL'd Elvis on the second night and had my first 'issue' last night (1/11/06)while watching a recorded program. 

Got the Black Screen of Death about 45 minutes through the show during a fast foward.

I did a RBR and it seems to be fine now (at work now and this was late last night) so I'll check it again tonight. 

It didn't affect the show I was watching, but during the reboot, I lost some time on the show I was recording during the RBR.

I also seem to be having MORE audio stutters and noticed the audio completely dropping out during CSI on Houston CBS HD last night.

I just hope this doesn't happen durning the season premier of 24 on Sunday (or Monday)!


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

I scheduled Poker After Dark to record last night from the satellite HD version of my NBC affiliate (not OTA). It showed up in my list. Info was correct and it it indicated that the the show was an hour long. 

All that comes up when I play it is a black screen. I can fast forward, rewind, slip, pause, and resume, but the counter stays at 0's and the screen stays black. It did not reboot at any time, but never reaches the end of the show either when I leave it on FFX4. It deleted just fine from the list.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tibber said:


> Hey, Carl,
> 
> Question of the day is do you have anyway to tell if it was the HR20, the network feed, the station, or an airplane (or similar) blocking the OTA? I've had problems like that and often times I'll read on AVSforums for my area that the local station had problems.
> 
> ...


No, I have no way to determine that. I have an excellent signal from KING, I only live a few miles from the tower. But I've found with the HR20 that multipath can be a serious problem, more so than with the TV's ATSC tuner and there are many things that can cause multipath, even fluctuating multipath, so can't rule that out.

It's a new installation, and I'm still playing with antenna and antenna location and aiming. But watching live, I've not noticed anything similar, only when watching a recording. But I'm not watching the same show live so don't have a direct comparison.

Carl


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

The classic Partial Bug is alive and well in 0x115. I was missing my office recording last night, history shows partial and I could find no status code data.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl,
Is there anyway that we can have a list of the current issues, and determine which are the ones that have been corrected, and which are the ones that DirecTV is working on, such as:

1. Pink Bar
2. Black Screen
3. Automatic Rebbot on Trick Play
etc...


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Dallas area. No more 771's since the first day. Got a black screen going from 202 to ESPN. Changing channel fixed it. Have Native off with 1080i pillar selected.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Intex said:


> Earl,
> Is there anyway that we can have a list of the current issues, and determine which are the ones that have been corrected, and which are the ones that DirecTV is working on, such as:
> 
> 1. Pink Bar
> ...


Unofficially at: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74448

Officially? Good luck.

Two more unwatchable recordings today, one with a -29 minutes, and one just a black screen.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

AirShark said:


> So this is an odd problem:
> 
> I set the SJ Sharks game to record on FSN-HD (96).
> 
> ...


Interesting. How do you program to pick up the Sharks game? I specifically set 96 to record and came home to find that it had stopped 17 minutes in as well. However, since I only had 96 programmed, I didn't get anymore of the game from 652. When I turned on channel 96 for the 3rd period live, there was no problem.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I've experienced an increase in audio sync problems with this release. In previous releases, hitting pause and play usually fixed the issue. This doesn't help in this release. I've tried changing channels and that helps sometimes. Overall, this release (ox115) has caused me more problems than the last (ox10b).

Problems I've experienced so far with this release:

1. BSOD (one time) (lost recording)
2. Keep or delete during quick play (was able to play again)
3. Audio Sync Problems


----------



## JayC (Dec 13, 2006)

0x115 Problems:

I'm a NewB when it comes to posts on this site, but I've been visiting since the HR20 was released. I'm one of those "First Adopter" types. Since I signed up for the early release notification, I felt I should begin reporting problems I've found as well. 

I also experience the Black Screen Of Death. This is new for me as of 0x115. The system responds to all remote commands, i.e. menus, to do list, setup screen, etc. just no audio(Toslink) or video (HDMI). It takes RBR to clear the problem. I put the HR20 in standby at night and the problem shows up most when I first power up.

I have problems with FREV, often it will only reverse for a couple of seconds, then stop. If I camp on the FREV button it will eventually work but I'm now rewound several minutes. Occasionally, I get serious stuttering when FFWD as well.

It would be interesting to find out the differences between the way I use the HR20 and the way others us it. I don't seem to have most of the problems I see reported here. In my use, it's been pretty stable since 0xFE. I have a long list of Series records set and I seem to get all, including pads on both ends.

Earl, Is there only one version of hardware? If there is, the differences between these users experiences is even stranger.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

btmoore said:


> The classic Partial Bug is alive and well in 0x115. I was missing my office recording last night, history shows partial and I could find no status code data.


My perception is the partial bug is MUCH more alive and well then in past releases.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

davidord said:


> I've experienced an increase in audio sync problems with this release. In previous releases, hitting pause and play usually fixed the issue. This doesn't help in this release. I've tried changing channels and that helps sometimes. Overall, this release (ox115) has caused me more problems than the last (ox10b).
> 
> Problems I've experienced so far with this release:
> 
> ...


I can report this same exact experience with x115 RC.
Started watching a recorded show (MPEG4 local) started fine, then tried to FF thru first set of commercial, got Keep or Delete then wouldn't play back. Tried to play another recording, got K or D message - restarted both show now playback fine.
I doubt 115 is going national


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Kentstater said:


> Zip 48144 Detroit DMA
> OTA Toledo Locals
> 
> I got the Elvis update on Tuesday and waited until I had a chance to put it through the ringer.
> ...


Hey, Earl! :welcome: :welcome: :welcome:

I'm in the same situation as Kentstater and I think Hasan is also (meaning we've had no major problems with 115). As Kentstater indicates, we have no issues and feel rather guilty proclaiming so, but there seems to be some balance needed with all the problem reports. Is there some way to set up a poll-like thread that anyone can basically add or remove their name to a list of "Have Major Problems" or "Do Not Have Major Problemss -- no other comments to be allowed there. Have Major Problems should also update the issues thread (or maybe that thread could be modified to provide this). It would also allow an accurate count (even if not statistically significant) of each position. And would give those who have no problems an outlet where they can be sure the message isn't just POS. (I noted the comment about a local BB being posted with the "fact" that we are all dumping D*. BS!!) Doing it by name prevents multiple votes, being able to change (say after several days) means general voter happiness.

How to decide which option is correct? Obviously up to each user, but perhaps some examples of Major Problems could be listed (unexpected reboots, forced to RBR multiple times a week, multiple lost recordings (for whatever reason, etc.). The really bad problems that we know are unacceptable (that would cause me for example to fall back to 10B).


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

richlife said:


> Hey, Earl! :welcome: :welcome: :welcome:
> 
> I'm in the same situation as Kentstater and I think Hasan is also (meaning we've had no major problems with 115). As Kentstater indicates, we have no issues and feel rather guilty proclaiming so...


Me, too. *I'm sure this will jinx it*, but I haven't had any major issues with 0x115. Sure, I've got the Random Playback Start, and a recording that wouldn't play on first attempt (black screen; played fine after I watched something else), and 771 on Chicago 2-1. But no IKD, no unwatchable, no need to RBR at all.

Of course, it's only been 3 days...

*EDIT: Sure enough: 18 minutes after initially posting this, had it lock up tighter than a drum. Couldn't even get a front panel light to flicker in response to any remote command. Hard RBR underway... *

Oh, and before I forget.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just J said:


> *EDIT: Sure enough: 18 minutes after initially posting this, had it lock up tighter than a drum. Couldn't even get a front panel light to flicker in response to any remote command. Hard RBR underway... *


JINX.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Had two spontaneous reboots while using FF on two different MPEG4 recordings.


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

So, I was watching CNN and hit 'list' and selected to play Scrubs from Thursday. The menu bars said scrubs, and there was the 0-30min bar at the bottom, and instead of Scrubs playing there was CNN - still live, playing with no sound. Right after I tried ER, also recorded, no problems... Came home today figured I'd try Scrubs again, same thing, Tried to finish ER, same thing as Scrubs - no sound and live TV... Decided I'd do a reboot, waited for that, it finished I hit list, and ER & Scrubs were gone! Glad the Tivo got them. Aside from a few blak screens of death this is my only other issue with the box.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Had two spontaneous reboots while using FF on two different MPEG4 recordings.


Haven't gotten spontaneous rebots (SR's)...but, have 3 lockups since Elvis.


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

CID is still dead (only logging calls ~ no on screen display) and last night's recording of Conan O'Brian dropped audio for the last 15 minutes of the show.


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

good news, I was able to go back to to 010B. 115 is no longer being forced in San Diego


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Just went to play a recording and it was deleted before I could even view it. Nice D*. Looks like they didn't fix much of anything with 0x115. Same old problems.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> JINX.


Yeah, I'm :bang - I knew better than to post up. <sigh>


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Was just recording Numbers on CBS-HD (MPEG4), record light on, also watching a recorded Letterman from CBS-HD (MPEG4) from Monday night. About 5 minutes in I started to FFW4 ... few seconds later ... black screen ... re-boot ...

Waited, brought back up Letterman, FFW4 ... few seconds later ... black screen -- re-boot ...

Started typing this as it re-boots ... very easy to re-create.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think I've posted my results with Elvis. Elvis was very good to me. Since Monday night when Elvis entered the building ( box) I've not had a single keep/delete bug in over 25 recordings its done since the d/l. Before Elvis 3 of 4 recordings were unwatchable. And before Elvis I had a screen freeze at least every other day, since, none. MY HR20 has been working, for the first time since December 19th, 2006, without errors, for 5 days running. I like the machine. Since its working, I like it. I see that there are more issues with reboots during trickplay, I have not encountered that particular error, yet. And it gets a workout, as I don't watch commercials.

The only thing that has happened that is new is a new kind of tuner conflict issue...it only gives me one tuner to choose from after reporting the conflict. I press <exit>, normal operation resumes.

To the team at D*, Thank You. You're making progress. Keep it up. :goodjob:


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Just J said:


> Me, too. *I'm sure this will jinx it*, but I haven't had any major issues with 0x115. <snip>
> 
> *EDIT: Sure enough: 18 minutes after initially posting this, had it lock up tighter than a drum. Couldn't even get a front panel light to flicker in response to any remote command. Hard RBR underway... *


The honeymoon is definitely over. Six hours after the above RBR incident (at least 3 of which the box was turned "off"), had a spontaneous reboot. Usual scenario - watching a recording of a satellite HD local (playing catch-up as the show continued to record) and exceeded my 0x115 quota of Skip-30's. 

---------
HR20 (#2; RIP, #1) 
--UPS 
AT9 Dish 
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma 
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver 
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder 
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna 
---------


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

- Watching OC from MPEG4 Fox recorded on 1/11/07. FFing past first set of commercials. Went too far in and went to rewind. Unit froze for a second and then rebooted.

- Then after the unit came back up, we continued to watch OC and it was fine until about 57 mins in, started to FF past last commercial. Screen went to black with progress bar on the bottom. Unit was completely frozen. Had to RBR.

Decided I should downgrade to 10b, which wasn't great for me, but better than this.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Got my first TFR tonight watching a recording of Law & Order on WCBS 2 MPEG4 in NY. 30-sec slip at 18 minutes into tonight's episode caused the reboot. After the HR20 came back up, I FF3 to 17 minutes, viewed the 18th minute, and was able to watch and 30-sec slip through the rest of the show without incident. 

With 24 starting on Sunday, I'm trying to decide if I should fall back to 010B or not.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

HR20 updated to 0x115 can't successfully boot with only one coax feed. It gets to Step 2 of 2 then displays "searching for Sat signal". If however you have the second feed connected it downloads the data as expected. For those with only one feed this will hurt. One thing I find interesting is If you disconnect the second feed while the Sat info is downloading it will still successfully complete and set the HR20 to use only the one input.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, I've been feelin' a bit left out. Other than un-smooth FF, and weird local HD listings, my '20's been pretty good! (0115).

Earl, I don't know what more new data can be added to this thread, so please pardon the redundancy - but you might find this interesting. 

I had to use the D* remote and repeatedly hammer the 30 sec skip forward button before I finally got a black screen and reboot. I've been using only FF on the D* remote. However, on my Harmony remote, the programmed 30-sec skip (which I've also hammered) has not once caused a BSOD.


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

downloaded it the second night. I'm still encountering the pink FF symbol, at times the unit does not accept any comands from the remote control or the main panel (need to reset) and I have encoutered the black screen playbak twice. Again, I have to reboot the unit in order to play those recordings.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Just had the BSD when I turned on my HR20 this morning. Never had that before 115. I think I am going to revert back to 10B. For me 10B was more stable.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

For the first time ever, my HR20 locked up while in use. I was rewindind an SD show while recording it at the same time.

I had been having daily lockups under 10B and so I forced the 115. Under 10B or any previous, the lockups were when it was first turned on in the morning. I had started leaving the HR20 on 24/7, and then got this first lockup while in use. It would not stop rewinding, or respond to the remote or front panel at all.


Did an RBR and reverted to 10B. I hope 115 is replaced with something a little more refined. Seems like lots of problems, judging from the forum.

No MPEG4, networking or OTA here. Just MPEG2 via sat. Connected via HDMI with no issues there.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

I just rolled back to 10B. We started having terrible signal loss on the HD channels, and a couple of times on SD channels such as History.
I was preparing to call support and realized I had better be on 10B instead of a RC.
When 10B fisished loading all the weak signals went away, at least so far.
Ken


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah... I rolled back to 10b also. We were having too many troubles with reboots while skipping ahead (which we could live with) and the box telling us both tuners were in use while only one was (too big a pain). The interesting thing is that both tuners SHOULD have been in use (we had two things scheduled to record), but the 2nd one didn't record even though it wouldn't let us use the tuner. Anyway... had to roll back before there was a death in the house (mine!).


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> - Then after the unit came back up, we continued to watch OC and it was fine until about 57 mins in, started to FF past last commercial. Screen went to black with progress bar on the bottom. Unit was completely frozen. Had to RBR.
> 
> Decided I should downgrade to 10b, which wasn't great for me, but better than this.


So after rolling back to 10b, I watched OC where it locked up under 115 and it was fine under 10b. Seems like 115 is a problem child.

I've also now had the audio woodpecker sound I heard someone describe. It was towards the middle of Ugly Betty recorded from HD local. This was recorded under 115, but now I'm playing it under 10b. So I have no idea which is to blame.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

So I've been thinking... Despite the new issues introduced by 0x115, I think using this board and the 500+ people across the country that DL'ed 0x115 was a GREAT idea!!! For some it worked well, for others not so good.

BUT we all had the option (and some of us exercised it) to roll back to the previous update. I REALLY hope the people at DTV realize this is an *excellent* way to further test software.

I know everyone likes the word "Release Canidate" but I'm happy to embrace the fact that I'm beta testing this!!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl,

Seems like this was a pretty productive thread as far as data gathering.

Did your contacts get some useful information about 115?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> So I've been thinking... Despite the new issues introduced by 0x115, I think using this board and the 500+ people across the country that DL'ed 0x115 was a GREAT idea!!! For some it worked well, for others not so good.
> 
> BUT we all had the option (and some of us exercised it) to roll back to the previous update. I REALLY hope the people at DTV realize this is an *excellent* way to further test software.
> 
> I know everyone likes the word "Release Canidate" but I'm happy to embrace the fact that I'm beta testing this!!


Well said, here, here.


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Everything worked fine with the Elvis upgrade until today. The signal strength meter shows that I am getting OTA at 60-65% but the screeen is blank and it tries to acquire signal. Is this because of the Elvis upgrade? I really don't want to eliminate the upgrade because I have noticed good improvement(until now) over the Santa upgrade!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> So I've been thinking... Despite the new issues introduced by 0x115, I think using this board and the 500+ people across the country that DL'ed 0x115 was a GREAT idea!!! For some it worked well, for others not so good.
> 
> BUT we all had the option (and some of us exercised it) to roll back to the previous update. I REALLY hope the people at DTV realize this is an *excellent* way to further test software.
> 
> I know everyone likes the word "Release Canidate" but I'm happy to embrace the fact that I'm beta testing this!!


I think that 0x115 actually did bring a lot of good stuff to the table. Things seemed improved to me. The only pitfall was the spontaneous reboots that I kept getting. I think that one bug is a show-stopper and apparently DirecTV has agreed since it was pulled from the stream. If that one bug were gone, then 0x115 would most certainly have been an improvement over 0x10b.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Agree. x0115 much better overall except for Black Screen and Trickplay re-boots which seem fairly easy to re-create and hopefully fix. Wishing for a new RC on Monday.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

brott said:


> I think that 0x115 actually did bring a lot of good stuff to the table. Things seemed improved to me. The only pitfall was the spontaneous reboots that I kept getting. I think that one bug is a show-stopper and apparently DirecTV has agreed since it was pulled from the stream. If that one bug were gone, then 0x115 would most certainly have been an improvement over 0x10b.


Agreed

I think the lockup problems I'm having now are carried over from 10b. I hardly ever locked up before 10b. Other than these lockups; I've been "relatively" stable. I guess we are all shooting for complete stability; because after all; that's what it was designed to be....a stable HD DVR.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Got the Trick-play Reboot Bug today...

Activity: Watching "My Name is Earl"
Recorded on: Thursday, 1/11/2007
Channel: WBAL Baltimore 11 - Local MPG4 HD
Action: Trick-play 30s Slip 2 times at 8 minutes in (first commerical break)

Only thing is, mine didn't automatically reboot itself. Instead it just locked up with a black screen and the time progress bar at the bottom of the screen. Would not respond to any remote buttons or buttons on the front of the HR20. 

RBR was performed. It's still restarting at this time.
Bob


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

brott said:


> I think that 0x115 actually did bring a lot of good stuff to the table. Things seemed improved to me. The only pitfall was the spontaneous reboots that I kept getting. I think that one bug is a show-stopper and apparently DirecTV has agreed since it was pulled from the stream. If that one bug were gone, then 0x115 would most certainly have been an improvement over 0x10b.


I agree, well said.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Just to join the club, after 4 full days of no real problems, this morning I woke up to BSOD (no response whatsoever) which was resolved with RBR. I'm going to stick with 115 pending further results since with 10B I had a couple of start black screens (menus, remote, etc. worked).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richlife said:


> Just to join the club, after 4 full days of no real problems, this morning I woke up to BSOD (no response whatsoever) which was resolved with RBR. I'm going to stick with 115 pending further results since with 10B I had a couple of start black screens (menus, remote, etc. worked).


This is not a bad idea. While you received this in 0x115, this particular bug seemed more pronounced in 0x10b. No hard data of course, just a gut feeling.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Can you roll back to 0x10b if you live in the L.A. area and received 0x115 automatically?


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> BUT we all had the option (and some of us exercised it) to roll back to the previous update. I REALLY hope the people at DTV realize this is an *excellent* way to further test software.


Right, if they give us a month credit every time we try out a new release.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I really see us as volunteers, we discovered this site and we opt in when we force the code; im the first to want to be compensated for services not rendered, i just dont see us who opt in as mercenaries but instead volunteers excited to be lst tor try new firmware.

IMHO, of course


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> So I've been thinking... Despite the new issues introduced by 0x115, I think using this board and the 500+ people across the country that DL'ed 0x115 was a GREAT idea!!! For some it worked well, for others not so good.
> 
> BUT we all had the option (and some of us exercised it) to roll back to the previous update. I REALLY hope the people at DTV realize this is an *excellent* way to further test software.
> 
> I know everyone likes the word "Release Canidate" but I'm happy to embrace the fact that I'm beta testing this!!


Yes! Even though I rolled it back, I was very happy to check it out, and to be able to provide some data. I'll be participating in future SNAFU's (Special Notification: Available Firmware Update ), hopefully at the start of next week...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With the new 0x119 release candidate.
0x115 discussions are now closed.


----------



## voltage34 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Earl I forced the down load last Tuesday. The release actually stabilized the HR20. As of right now the only thing that I am having a problem with is WBBM Chicago channel 2. As you know you can't pick up on OTA. You will start watching it and it's fine about 15 minutes in the picture starts to pixilate. This is the only channel it happens on. Any thoughts?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I originally posted the following in the Wishlist thread. But others were unable to recreate it, and, while I didn't try to recreate it myself under Elvis, I have been unable to reproduce the problem under Martin. So I'll chalk it up to an Elvis bug, which may have been a freaky one-time glitch, or something that's already been fixed with this weekend's RC.

Went to watch ER at 10:15, while it was recording. I called up the list, saw it was being recorded. Still waiting for my wife, I intened to press List or Exit. Instead, I hit the nearby R button. The DVR promptly responded. The R disappeared from the list, the yellow light on the DVR went out. I quickly retuned to the correct channel and pressed R, losing only about 15-20 seconds of the show. But if I hadn't been paying attention (say, thinking I pressed Exit, but not looking at the screen, or answering the phone, etc), I could have lost considerably more. (BTW, I later watched the missing portion on my TiVo, which is functioning as a passive back-up; I'm not scheduling new recordings, but not deleting the current Season Passes.)

So my request is: An "Are You Sure You Want to Stop this Recording?" popup before the DVR will stop a recording in progress. The ability to unschedule a future recording from the guide, miniguide or To Do list by simply pressing R should remain. But the DVR shouldn't halt a recording with only one button click.​
The original problem was with an MPEG4 Series List under Elvis.
The recreation attempt was off the same channel under Martin. It was not an SL, though.

Overall, my experience with Elvis was generally positive: this one recording glitch, and one TrickPlay reboot. I had reported elsewhere that I had 2 TP reboots. However, it turns out the one my daughter encountered was on the TiVo (a TiVo failure! Shocking!!), not the HR20.

So far, so good with Martin.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Was watching SNL from last night. When it reached the end of the recording it did NOT ask to save or delete. Picture froze, could use trick plays to rewind, play and FF. Hit stop and got BSOD. Needed a RBR.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Where is the forum for ox119?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jostanton said:


> Where is the forum for ox119?


0x119 Issues Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76258

0x119 General Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76257


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

I missed the windows for 119 unfortunately I have been dealing with deciding and comparing tv's in my living room for past 2 weeks. However 115 was absolute garbage for me. It resulted in us getting very upset, box rebooting 2x each night while FF through 24 MP4. Ended up watching it both nights on the trusy Tivo SD box on a 20" in the bedroom. Weee! Yeah I didn't want to try it on the 2 42" and 52" televisions I am deciding between. No a 20" quasar in SD is much more fun. Thank you HR20.
I am currently switching back to 10b as I type.


----------



## TDLA (Dec 29, 2006)

I am kinda confused.......I was just on the phone with D* and they said that tonight there was going to be a national rollout of x115. Even gave me a direct line number to call if I don't see the new version by tomorrow morning.


----------

